# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  فتوى للشيخ ابن باز حيرتني عن حدود عورة المرأة أمام المرأة !

## الأمل الراحل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
هذه فتوى للشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله .. فإليكم السؤال والجواب :

س : ما الحدود التي تستطيع المراة المسلمة كشفها امام المراة الكافرة كالبوذية مثلا ، و هل صحيح انه لا يجوز لها إلا كشف وجهها وكفيها ؟ .
ج : الصحيح أن المراة تكشف للمرأة ، سواء كانت مسلمة او كافرة ، هذا هو الصحيح ، ما فوق السرة وتحت الركبة ، وأما ما بين السرة والركبة هو عورة للجميع لجميع النساء لا تراه المرأة سواء كانت مسلمة او غير مسلمة قريبة او بعيدة ما بين السرة والركبة كالعورة للرجل مع الرجال بين السرة والركبة فللمرأة ان ترى من المراة صدرها ورأسها وساقها ونحو ذلك لا بأس بهذا . كالرجل يرى من الرجل صدره ساقه وراسه ونحو ذلك ، وأما قول بعض أهل العلم إن المرأة لا تكشف للمرأة الكافرة لا يكشف لها ، فهو قول مرجوح ، ذهب إليه بعض أهل العلم قالوا : إنها كالرجل لقوله تعالى : ( أو نسائهن ) ، ولكن الصواب ان المراد بنسائهن جنس النساء مسلمات او كافرات لا حرج في ... وقد كانت اليهوديات في عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهكذا الوثنيات يدخلن على ازواج النبي لحاجتهن فلم يحفظ انهن كن يستترن منهن رضي الله عنهن وارضاهن وهن اتقى الناس ...... إلخ .
وهذا رابط الفتوى :
http://www.kaifkom.com/up/images/z3k...3y012we5ma.mp3
فهمتُ من الفتوى ، ألا حرج على النساء في ارتدائهن للملابس العارية التي تكشف عن جزء من الظهر والساق والعضد والصدر أمام مثيلاتهن ( فستان قصير بلا أكمام مثلا ) !!
فما تقولون ؟
وأين ذهبت المواعظ في الحث على الستر والحشمة ؟
بارك الله في الجميع ..

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

السلام عليكم 
أولا : لا نقول مثل هذا ؛ على الأقل احتراما لعلم الشيخ .
ثانيا : لاحرج على المراة أمام مثيلتها في ارتداء الملابس التي تكشف بعض مفاتنها كـ ( الصدر و الذراع و الساق ) لعدم الدليل على وجوب ستر هذه الأجزاء من المرأة أمام المرأة .
و الله أعلم .

----------


## جذيل

اولا الاخت الكريمة الامل الراحل , لابد ان ننتبه لامور :
الاول : ان الحادث الان ليس مما قال به الشيخ , بل هو تشبه بنساء الغرب .
ثانيا : المواعظ التي تذكرين لم تكن تعتمد على قول الشيخ رحمه الله , بل على قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما قال ( المرأة عورة ) كما عند بن خزيمة بسند صحيح , وهذا اصل في المسألة , ولا يخرج عنه الا بدليل صريح مساو له في الدلالة .
ثالثا : قول الشيخ يستدل له , ولا يستدل به . 
رابعا : أن ما يحدث الان بين النساء قدر زائد عن حده , وقول الشيخ يعني ما تدعو الحاجة اليه .

----------


## ابن الرومية

لا ادري ما وجه الحيرة في الموضوع ...المقصد الشرعي من الحجاب غير متوافر في الحالات المشار اليها ..اما الحشمة و الحياء فوق المستويات الحاجية فهي بحسب الناس و منازلهم و اعرافهم ..فقد يتستر المرء في بيئة ما لايتستر نظيره في اخرى حتى اني رأيت رجالا لم يكونوا يبدون صدورهم من الحياء لنشوءهم في بيئة ذات مستوى عال في التستر ..لكن الكلام هنا هو  في الحد الأدنى الذي قدره الشارع ليتلاءم مع كل البيئات و المجتمعات ..

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> اولا الاخت الكريمة الامل الراحل , لابد ان ننتبه لامور :
> الاول : ان الحادث الان ليس مما قال به الشيخ , بل هو تشبه بنساء الغرب .
> ثانيا : المواعظ التي تذكرين لم تكن تعتمد على قول الشيخ رحمه الله , بل على قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما قال ( المرأة عورة ) كما عند بن خزيمة بسند صحيح , وهذا اصل في المسألة , ولا يخرج عنه الا بدليل صريح مساو له في الدلالة .
> ثالثا : قول الشيخ يستدل له , ولا يستدل به . 
> رابعا : أن ما يحدث الان بين النساء قدر زائد عن حده , وقول الشيخ يعني ما تدعو الحاجة اليه .


أخي الكريم ممكن توضح أكثربخصوص الحديث ( المرأة عورة ) ؟
والشيخ ابن باز لم يذكر أن هذا التكشف مما تدعو الحاجة إاليه . 
الإخوة الكرام بارك الله فيكم .. أتذكر فتوى للشيخ آل الشيخ نُشرت في الصحف ، وكانت ردا على الشيخ البسام رحمه الله عندما أفتى بحدود عورة المرأة أمام المرأة .. في حدود عام 1423 - 1424 هـ ان لم تخني الذاكرة ، - وأذكر أنها كانت مشتهرة في ذلك الوقت ، مصورة ومعلقة في جدران دور التحفيظ النسائية - ... فهل أجد أحدا يؤكد ذلك ؟ ( احتمال أخطأت في تحديد الشيخ الذي رد على الشيخ البسام رحمه الله ) . 
ثانيا : هل ترون أن نشبه المرأة المسلمة بالكافرة في الأمور المباحة منهي عنه ؟ فالدنيا تغيرت ، وإلا فإن لباس المرأة أمام زوجها يدخل ضمن التشبه ! فلم يعرف عن المرأة قبل مئات السنين التكشف أمام زوجها باللباس المثير الجذاب ، بل لم يكن هناك لباس خاص تلبسه المرأة أمام زوجها ، حتى صنع الغرب ما صنع فتلقفته المرأة المسلمة وطورت من نفسها في سبيل جذب الزوج إليها .. فما الفرق بين هذا التشبه وتشبه النساء المسلمات بلباس الكافرات أمام مثيلاتهن ، وخاصة وأن التشبه في أمر مباح على حد قول من يرى أن حدود عورة المرأة أمام المرأة ما فوق السرة وتحت الركبة .؟ بل حتى تشبهنا بالكافرات في اللباس الساتر .. مثل الجاكيت والتنورة وغيرها مما لم يكن من أزياء المسلمات ؟
الحق يقال إني احترتُ كثيرا من كلام الشيخ ابن باز .
فأين يذهب تحذير علمائنا من حضور حفلات الأعراس بسبب اللباس العاري لبعض النساء ؟
ولماذا يحذرون وعلى أي أساس ؟ ( طبعا نقصد باللباس العاري : ما كشف الصدر وجزء من الظهر ، والساق والعضد والأكتاف ) .
أريد - لو تكرمتم - جوابا شافيا وافيا بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## بندر المسعودي

أكثر ما يوعظ الناس به اليوم هو دائرا بين المباح والمكروه والمختلف فيه اختلافا شديدا لكن يأبى هؤلاء إلا أن يكون حراما وملعونا فاعله .
جاء في الموسوعة الكويتية في مادة عورة ما يلي :
*هَبَ جُمْهُورُ الْفُقَهَاءِ : ( الْحَنَفِيَّةُ وَالْمَالِكِيَّ  ةُ وَهُوَ الأَْصَحُّ عِنْدَ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ ) إِلَى أَنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ الأَْجْنَبِيَّة  َ الْكَافِرَةَ كَالرَّجُل الأَْجْنَبِيِّ بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِلْمُسْلِمَةِ ، فَلاَ يَجُوزُ أَنْ تَنْظُرَ إِلَى بَدَنِهَا ، وَلَيْسَ لِلْمُسْلِمَةِ أَنْ تَتَجَرَّدَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهَا ، لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : { وَلاَ يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلاَّ لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ*
*أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ } (1) أَيِ النِّسَاءِ الْمُسْلِمَاتِ فَلَوْ جَازَ نَظَرُ الْمَرْأَةِ الْكَافِرَةِ لَمَا بَقِيَ لِلتَّخْصِيصِ فَائِدَةٌ ، وَقَدْ صَحَّ عَنْ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ الأَْمْرُ بِمَنْعِ الْكِتَابِيَّات  ِ مِنْ دُخُول الْحَمَّامِ مَعَ الْمُسْلِمَاتِ .*
*وَمُقَابِل الأَْصَحِّ عِنْدَ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ أَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ أَنْ تَرَى الْكَافِرَةُ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمَةِ مَا يَبْدُو مِنْهَا عِنْدَ الْمِهْنَةِ ، وَفِي رَأْيٍ آخَرَ عِنْدَهُمْ أَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ أَنْ تَرَى مِنْهَا مَا تَرَاهُ الْمُسْلِمَةُ مِنْهَا وَذَلِكَ لاِتِّحَادِ الْجِنْسِ كَالرِّجَال (2) .*
*وَالْمَذْهَبُ عِنْدَ الْحَنَابِلَةِ أَنَّهُ لاَ فَرْقَ بَيْنَ الْمُسْلِمَةِ وَالذِّمِّيَّةِ وَلاَ بَيْنَ الْمُسْلِمِ وَالذِّمِّيِّ فِي النَّظَرِ ، وَقَال الإِْمَامُ أَحْمَدُ فِي رِوَايَةٍ عَنْهُ : لاَ تَنْظُرُ الْكَافِرَةُ إِلَى الْفَرْجِ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمَةِ وَلاَ تَكُونُ قَابِلَةً لَهَا . وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ أُخْرَى عَنْهُ أَنَّ الْمُسْلِمَةَ لاَ تَكْشِفُ قِنَاعَهَا عِنْدَ الذِّمِّيَّةِ وَلاَ تَدْخُل مَعَهَا الْحَمَّامَ (3) .*
*عَوْرَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِلْمَرْأَةِ الْمُسْلِمَةِ :*
*5 -
ذَهَبَ الْفُقَهَاءُ إِلَى أَنَّ عَوْرَةَ الْمَرْأَةِ بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِلْمَرْأَةِ هِيَ كَعَوْرَةِ الرَّجُل إِلَى
الرَّجُل ، أَيْ مَا بَيْنَ السُّرَّةِ وَالرُّكْبَةِ ، وَلِذَا يَجُوزُ لَهَا النَّظَرُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ بَدَنِهَا عَدَا مَا بَيْنَ هَذَيْنِ الْعُضْوَيْنِ ، وَذَلِكَ لِوُجُودِ الْمُجَانَسَةِ وَانْعِدَامِ الشَّهْوَةِ غَالِبًا ، وَلَكِنْ يَحْرُمُ ذَلِكَ مَعَ الشَّهْوَةِ وَخَوْفِ الْفِتْنَةِ (1) .


عَوْرَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِلْمَحَارِمِ :
6 -

الْمُرَادُ بِمَحْرَمِ الْمَرْأَةِ مَنْ يَحْرُمُ عَلَيْهِ نِكَاحُهَا عَلَى وَجْهِ التَّأْبِيدِ لِنَسَبٍ أَوْ سَبَبٍ ( مُصَاهَرَةٍ ) أَوْ رَضَاعٍ .
قَال الْمَالِكِيَّةُ وَالْحَنَابِلَة  ُ فِي الْمَذْهَبِ : إِنَّ عَوْرَةَ الْمَرْأَةِ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى رَجُلٍ مَحْرَمٍ لَهَا هِيَ غَيْرُ الْوَجْهِ وَالرَّأْسِ وَالْيَدَيْنِ وَالرِّجْلَيْنِ ، فَيَحْرُمُ عَلَيْهَا كَشْفُ صَدْرِهَا وَثَدْيَيْهَا وَنَحْوُ ذَلِكَ عِنْدَهُ ، وَيَحْرُمُ عَلَى مَحَارِمِهَا كَأَبِيهَا رُؤْيَةُ هَذِهِ الأَْعْضَاءِ مِنْهَا وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ غَيْرِ شَهْوَةٍ وَتَلَذُّذٍ (2) .
وَذَكَرَ الْقَاضِي مِنَ الْحَنَابِلَةِ أَنَّ حُكْمَ الرَّجُل مَعَ ذَوَاتِ مَحَارِمِهِ هُوَ كَحُكْمِ الرَّجُل مَعَ الرَّجُل وَالْمَرْأَةِ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ (3) .
وَعَوْرَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِمَنْ هُوَ مَحْرَمٌ لَهَا
عِنْدَ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ هِيَ مَا بَيْنَ سُرَّتِهَا إِلَى رُكْبَتِهَا ، وَكَذَا ظَهْرُهَا وَبَطْنُهَا (1) ، أَيْ يَحِل لِمَنْ هُوَ مَحْرَمٌ لَهَا النَّظَرُ إِلَى مَا عَدَا هَذِهِ الأَْعْضَاءَ مِنْهَا عِنْدَ أَمْنِ الْفِتْنَةِ وَخُلُوِّ نَظَرِهِ مِنَ الشَّهْوَةِ ، وَالأَْصْل فِيهِ قَوْله تَعَالَى : { وَلاَ يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلاَّ لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ } (2) وَالْمُرَادُ بِالزِّينَةِ مَوَاضِعُهَا لاَ الزِّينَةُ نَفْسُهَا لأَِنَّ النَّظَرَ إِلَى أَصْل الزِّينَةِ مُبَاحٌ مُطْلَقًا ، فَالرَّأْسُ مَوْضِعُ التَّاجِ ، وَالْوَجْهُ مَوْضِعُ الْكُحْل ، وَالْعُنُقُ وَالصَّدْرُ مَوْضِعَا الْقِلاَدَةِ وَالأُْذُنُ مَوْضِعُ الْقُرْطِ ، وَالْعَضُدُ مَوْضِعُ الدُّمْلُوجِ ، وَالسَّاعِدُ مَوْضِعُ السِّوَارِ ، وَالْكَفُّ مَوْضِعُ الْخَاتَمِ ، وَالسَّاقُ مَوْضِعُ الْخَلْخَال ، وَالْقَدَمُ مَوْضِعُ الْخِضَابِ ، بِخِلاَفِ الظَّهْرِ وَالْبَطْنِ وَالْفَخِذِ ؛ لأَِنَّهَا لَيْسَتْ بِمَوْضِعٍ لِلزِّينَةِ (3) ؛ وَلأَِنَّ الاِخْتِلاَطَ بَيْنَ الْمَحَارِمِ أَمْرٌ شَائِعٌ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ مَعَهُ صِيَانَةُ مَوَاضِعِ الزِّينَةِ عَنِ الإِْظْهَارِ وَالْكَشْفِ .
وَكُل مَا جَازَ النَّظَرُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْهُنَّ دُونَ حَائِلٍ جَازَ لَمْسُهُ عِنْدَ أَمْنِ الْفِتْنَةِ وَإِلاَّ لَمْ يَجُزْ ، وَكَذَلِكَ الأَْمْرُ بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِلْخَلْوَةِ بِإِحْدَاهُنَّ
مُنْفَرِدَيْنِ تَحْتَ سَقْفٍ وَاحِدٍ (1) ، فَالرَّسُول صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يُقَبِّل فَاطِمَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا (2) .
وَلَمْ يَجُزْ لِلرَّجُل النَّظَرُ إِلَى ظَهْرِ أَوْ بَطْنِ أَوْ فَخِذِ مَنْ هِيَ مَحْرَمٌ لَهُ فَضْلاً عَنْ حُرْمَةِ النَّظَرِ إِلَى مَا بَيْنَ سُرَّتِهَا وَرُكْبَتِهَا ، كَمَا لَمْ يَحِل لَمْسُ أَيٍّ مِنْ هَذِهِ الأَْعْضَاءِ لِعُمُومِ قَوْله تَعَالَى : { قُل لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ } (3) ؛ وَلأَِنَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى جَعَل الظِّهَارَ مُنْكَرًا مِنَ الْقَوْل وَزُورًا ، وَهُوَ - أَيِ الظِّهَارُ - تَشْبِيهُ الزَّوْجَةِ بِظَهْرِ الأُْمِّ فِي حَقِّ الْحُرْمَةِ ، وَلَوْ لَمْ يَكُنِ النَّظَرُ إِلَى ظَهْرِ الأُْمِّ وَبَطْنِهَا أَوْ لَمْسُهَا حَرَامًا لَمْ يَكُنِ الظِّهَارُ مُنْكَرًا مِنَ الْقَوْل وَزُورًا .
وَكُل مَا يَحِل لِلرَّجُل مِنَ النَّظَرِ وَاللَّمْسِ مِنْ ذَوَاتِ مَحَارِمِهِ يَحِل مِثْلُهُ لَهَا بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِمَنْ هُوَ مَحْرَمٌ لَهَا ، وَكُل مَا يَحْرُمُ عَلَيْهِ يَحْرُمُ عَلَيْهَا (4) .
وَالشَّافِعِيَّ  ةُ يَرَوْنَ جَوَازَ نَظَرِ الرَّجُل إِلَى مَا عَدَّا مَا بَيْنَ السُّرَّةِ وَالرُّكْبَةِ مِنْ مَحَارِمِهِ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مِنْ نَسَبٍ أَوْ رَضَاعٍ أَوْ مُصَاهَرَةٍ صَحِيحَةٍ ، وَقِيل : يَحِل لَهُ النَّظَرُ فَقَطْ إِلَى
مَا يَظْهَرُ مِنْهَا عَادَةً فِي الْعَمَل دَاخِل الْبَيْتِ ، أَيْ إِلَى الرَّأْسِ وَالْعُنُقِ وَالْيَدِ إِلَى الْمِرْفَقِ وَالرِّجْل إِلَى الرُّكْبَةِ .
وَهُمْ يُقَرِّرُونَ هَذَيْنِ الاِتِّجَاهَيْن  ِ أَيْضًا بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِنَظَرِهَا إِلَى مَنْ هُوَ مَحْرَمٌ لَهَا (1) .
وَقَال الْحَنَابِلَةُ : الْكَافِرُ مَحْرَمٌ لِقَرِيبَتِهِ الْمُسْلِمَةِ ؛ لأَِنَّ أَبَا سُفْيَانَ أَتَى الْمَدِينَةَ وَهُوَ مُشْرِكٌ فَدَخَل عَلَى ابْنَتِهِ أُمِّ حَبِيبَةَ فَطَوَتْ فِرَاشَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِئَلاَّ يَجْلِسَ عَلَيْهِ ، وَلَمْ تَحْتَجِبْ مِنْهُ وَلاَ أَمَرَهَا بِذَلِكَ الرَّسُول صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ (2) .
*

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الشبخ هنا يتكلم عن العورة المغلظة التي لا تكشف إلا للضرورة و هي ما بين السرة إلى الركبة أما المخففة و هي سائر جسد المرأة عدا المغلظة فلا تكشف إلا لحاجة 

و الشيخ يريد أن التفريق بين المرأة المسلمة و الكافرة مرجوح فهن سواء

----------


## بندر المسعودي

> الشيخ هنا يتكلم عن العورة المغلظة التي لا تكشف إلا للضرورة و هي ما بين السرة إلى الركبة أما المخففة و هي سائر جسد المرأة عدا المغلظة فلا تكشف إلا لحاجة 
> 
> و الشيخ يريد أن التفريق بين المرأة المسلمة و الكافرة مرجوح فهن سواء


 من اين لك هذا أن الشيخ يريد المغلظة في هذا النقل بخصوص ثم من اين لك الدليل على أن المرأة لا تكشف هذه الأشياء إلا لحاجة بل كشف العورة المغلظة يجوز للحاجة كما نص عليه الفقهاء .

----------


## إياد العكيلي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> هذه فتوى للشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله .. فإليكم السؤال والجواب :
> 
> س : ما الحدود التي تستطيع المراة المسلمة كشفها امام المراة الكافرة كالبوذية مثلا ، و هل صحيح انه لا يجوز لها إلا كشف وجهها وكفيها ؟ .
> ج : الصحيح أن المراة تكشف للمرأة ، سواء كانت مسلمة او كافرة ، هذا هو الصحيح ، ما فوق السرة وتحت الركبة ، وأما ما بين السرة والركبة هو عورة للجميع لجميع النساء لا تراه المرأة سواء كانت مسلمة او غير مسلمة قريبة او بعيدة ما بين السرة والركبة كالعورة للرجل مع الرجال بين السرة والركبة فللمرأة ان ترى من المراة صدرها ورأسها وساقها ونحو ذلك لا بأس بهذا . كالرجل يرى من الرجل صدره ساقه وراسه ونحو ذلك ، وأما قول بعض أهل العلم إن المرأة لا تكشف للمرأة الكافرة لا يكشف لها ، فهو قول مرجوح ، ذهب إليه بعض أهل العلم قالوا : إنها كالرجل لقوله تعالى : ( أو نسائهن ) ، ولكن الصواب ان المراد بنسائهن جنس النساء مسلمات او كافرات لا حرج في ... وقد كانت اليهوديات في عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهكذا الوثنيات يدخلن على ازواج النبي لحاجتهن فلم يحفظ انهن كن يستترن منهن رضي الله عنهن وارضاهن وهن اتقى الناس ...... إلخ .
> وهذا رابط الفتوى :
> http://www.kaifkom.com/up/images/z3k...3y012we5ma.mp3
> فهمتُ من الفتوى ، ألا حرج على النساء في ارتدائهن للملابس العارية التي تكشف عن جزء من الظهر والساق والعضد والصدر أمام مثيلاتهن ( فستان قصير بلا أكمام مثلا ) !!
> ...


أختي الفاضلة ...

ها هنا سماحة الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ في معرض ذكر الحلال والحرام ... فأراد أن يبيّن ـ رحمه الله ـ ما يجوز للمرأة المسلمة أن تكشفه للمرأة سواء كانت مسلمة أو كافرة ... 

وهذا لا يعني ـ بحال !! ـ أن الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ يفتح الباب للمرأة أن تتكشّف أمام مثيلاتها من النساء سواء المسلمات أم الكافرات أو محارمها ــ هكذا بإطلاق ودون مراعاة المقاصد الشرعيّة ــ وهذا ما أكّده ـ رحمه الله ـ في غير ما مناسبة .... 

ودونك ـ مثالاً ـ هذه الفتوى فقد سئل ـ رحمه الله ـ هذا السؤال :

هل يجوز للمرأة المتزوجة أن تلبس اللبس الخفيف مثل الشلحة أو تكشف عن شعر رأسها وهي جالسة مع أبيها أو إخوانها أو عمها؟

فأجاب :


ينبغي للمرأة أن تكون حريصة على صيانة جسمها، وعلى حفظ مفاتنها وصيانتها حتى عند المحارم حذراً من الفتنة، ولكن لا بأس أن يبدو شعرها أو ساعدها أو شيء من ساقها لا بأس لمحرمها كأبيها أو أخيها أو عمها أو نحو ذلك، لكن كونها تتحفظ تستر شعرها وساعديها وساقيها عن المحارم من باب الاحتشام ومن باب الحذر من بعض المحارم الذين قد يخشى منهم الشر لأن المحارم بعضهم فيه فسق وفيه خطر فإذا احتشمت وسترت نفسها عند محارمها ولم تبد إلا وجهها وكفيها أو قدميها مثلاً، هذا يكون أحسن وأحوط وأبعد لها عن الخطر، لأن بعض المحارم يخشى شرهم لفسقهم وانحرافهم أو كفر بعضهم ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، ولكن يجوز للمحرم أن ينظر شعرها وساقها مثلاً وساعدها كما ينظر وجهها وكفيها، لكن كونها تحتشم، وكونها تستر هذه الأمور ولا تبدي إلا الوجه والكفين أو القدمين مثلاً هذا يكون أفضل لها وأحوط حذراً من بعض المحارم الذين ليس لهم من الإيمان والتقوى ما يحجزهم عن الشر، هذا هو الذي ينبغي، ولا سيما إذا خلا بها محرمها كأخيها أو عمها فإن الحشمة في هذا المقام أولى وأفضل وأحوط، أما الثياب الرقيقة التي لا تستر العورة فلا، تلبس الثياب الرقيقة تبين أفخاذها أو تبين عورتها أو ضيقة هذا لا يجوز لها حتى عند المحارم، ما يجوز، تلبس ملابس ساترة والشلحة وحدها كذلك ما ينبغي لها أن تفعلها عند المحارم، لأن الشلحة تكشف كثيراً من جسمها، فلا ينبغي لها ذلك، ولكن تلبس ثياباً ساترة، وتبدي وجهها وكفيها لا بأس مع محارمها. 

رابط الفتوى من موقعه الرسمي :

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/8875

فانظري ـ أختي الكريمة ـ كيف أن الشيخ أكّد وقرّر ـ أكثر من مرّة ـ على الستر والحشمة وأنه الأحسن وأنه الأحوط وأنه الأفضل ....... إلخ مراعاة للمقاصد الشرعيّة .... فهكذا يجب فهم فتوى الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ ...

وها هنا أمر من المهم التأكيد عليه ... وهو : أنّ كلام العلماء إن أشكل على طالب العلم فيه شيء فالواجب الرجوع إلى أقوالهم الأخرى التي توضّح وتبيّن المقصود منه ... لا أن يُؤخذ ـ هكذا ! ـ على إطلاقه وعمومه فيحمّل كلام العلماء ما لا يحتمله من الفهم المغلوط أو الاعتقاد المنافي لحقيقة أقوالهم ...

وهذا ما قرّره غير واحد من أهل العلم ... 

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ :

( وأخذ مذاهب الفقهاء من الإطلاقات من غير مراجعة لما فسروا به كلامهم و ما تقتضيه أصولهم يجر إلى مذاهب قبيحة )[1] .

ويقول كذلك ـ رحمه الله ـ : ( وهؤلاء قد يجدون من كلام بعض المشايخ كلمات مشتبهة مجملة فيحملونها على المعاني الفاسدة ، كما فعلت النصارى فيما نُقل لهم عن الأنبياء ، فيدعون المحكم ويتّبعون المتشابه )[2] .

والواجب المتّبع في هذا المقام هو ما قاله شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ : ( فإنه يجب أن يفسر كلام المتكلم بعضه ببعض ، ويؤخذ كلامه هاهنا وهاهنا ، وتعرف ما عادته بعينه ويريده بذلك اللفظ إذا تكلم به ، وتعرف المعاني التي عُرف أنه أرادها في موضع آخر ، فإذا عُرف عُرفه وعادته في معانيه وألفاظه كان هذا مما يستعان به على معرفة مراده ، وأما إذا استعمل لفظه في معنى لم تجر عادته باستعماله فيه ، وترك استعماله في المعنى الذي جرت عادته باستعماله فيه ، وحمل كلامه على خلاف المعنى الذي قد عُرف أنه يريده بذلك اللفظ بجعل كلامه متناقضا ويترك كلامه على ما يناسب سائر كلامه ، كان ذلك تحريفا لكلامه عن موضعه وتبديلا لمقاصده وكذبا عليه فهذا أصل من ضل في تأويل كلام الأنبياء على غير مرادهم )[3] .

[1] الصارم المسلول على شاتم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ص 280

[2] مجموع الفتاوى 2 / 374 . 

[3] الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح 2 / 327 . 



والله الموفق ....

----------


## بندر المسعودي

وما علاقة ما نقلت عن الشيخ فيما نقل عنه في أعلاه هنا يتكلم عن المحارم وهناك يتكلم عن المرأة مع المرأة !

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

سئل شيخنا العلامة عبد العزيز بن باز ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ :
ماهي عورة المرأة للمرأة؟ مع العلم أن الأخوات المسلمات في الوقت الحاضر أصبحن يُظهرن أجزاءً كبيرة من ظهورهن، ومن بداية أقدامهن حتى الركبة، لا لحاجة ولا لضرورة إلا تلبية لموضة أصدرتها نساء الغرب والكافرات، وتشبهاً بهن، وأصبحت عادة، نرجو من سماحة الشيخ التوجيه، جزاكم الله خيراً.
عورة المرأة للمرأة ما بين السرة والركبة، كالرجل مع الرجل، لكن ينبغي للمرأة أن تعتاد الستر وأن تحرص على ستر بدنها عند نسائها وعند غيرهن من أهل بيتها، ينبغي لها أن تعتاد ذلك لئلا يفشو بينهن التساهل في هذا الأمر، فينبغي للمرأة أن تعتاد ستر بدنها، ستر فرجها وظهرها و .... لئلا يراها من لا يبالي بالتهجم على النساء من هنا ومن هنا من خادم وسائق وزوج أخت وأخي زوج ونحو ذلك، تكون متسترة حتى لو هجم أحد أو دخل عليهم من غير إذن أو وهن غافلات، فإذا هن متسترات، ولأنها إذا اعتادت التكشف عند النساء قد تعتاده في بيتها عند سائق وعند خادم وعند أخي زوج ونحو ذلك، فالحيطة والذي ينبغي للمرأة أن تكون في غاية من العناية بالستر والحشمة في جميع أحوالها، لكن لو رأت المرأة من المرأة ساقاً أو ظهراً أو ثدياً لا يضرها ذلك. 
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/18242

وسئل شيخنا ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ :
ما هي حدود عورة المرأة مع المرأة؟
ما بين السرة والركبة، هذه العورة المستفحشة، ولكن ينبغي لها أن تحتشم ، تلبس الثياب الضافية، تستر بدنها كله، تكون قدوة في الخير، تستر بدنها ورأسها ، تكون قدوة في الخير، لكن لو رأت المرأة منها صدرها ، أو رأت رأسها ، أو رأت ذراعها ، لا يضر، أو رأت ساقها، لا يضر، لكن كونها تحتشم ، تلبس الملابس الحشيمة الطيبة هذا هو الأولى والأحوط.
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/18240

وسئل شيخنا ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ :
هل لبس الملابس الضيقة بعض الشيء، مثلاً: يكون الصدر مفتوح، ويكون الكم قصير، وتلبس بين النساء، هل عليها إثم بهذا اللبس، وينطبق عليها قول الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم: (كاسيات، عاريات، مائلات، مميلات)؟ وماذا نعمل بالملابس الموجودة لدينا؟
الكاسيات العاريات فسرن بأنهن يلبسن لباسا ضيقة ...... رقيقة أو قصيرة، ثياباً رقيقة لا تستر أو قصيرة لا تستر، أما ضيقة فلها شأن آخر؛ لأن الضيقة تبين حجم الأعضاء، ولكنها تستر. فالواجب أن تكون الملابس وسطاً لا واسعة تبين الأعضاء ولا ضيقة تبين حجم الأعضاء، ولكن وسط، هذا هو الواجب وهذا هو السنة، بأن تكون الملابس للرجل وللمرأة وسطا بين الضيق والواسع، لكن يجب أن تكون ساترة لعورتها ساترة من جهة الصفاقة المتانة ومن جهة أنها واهية ليست قصيرة، تسترها عن الرجال الأجانب، أما وجودها بين النساء إذا بان منها ساق أو رأس ما يضر بين النساء، لكن يجب أن تتحرى الثياب الساترة البعيدة عن أسباب الفتنة، حتى لا يراها خادم أو سائق أو غير ذلك من الأجانب، وبين النساء أسهل، إذا كان بين السرة والركبة مستور ولكن رأت المرأة من أختها الصدر أو العنق أو الرأس أو الشعر لا يضر؛ لأن العورة مع المرأة عورتها ما بين السرة والركبة، وهكذا بين المحارم، لكن سترها عند المحارم صدرها ورأسها يكون أكمل وأحوط. 
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/18223

----------


## بندر المسعودي

هناك فرق بين يجوز أو لا يجوز وينبغي وما لا ينبغي الشيخ هنا لا يرى ان هذا الفعل محرما كيف وهو يقول إن عورة المرأة مع المراة كعورة الرجل مع الرجل .

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

> هناك فرق بين يجوز أو لا يجوز وينبغي وما لا ينبغي .


وضح الفرق في ذلك أخي بندر .

----------


## القضاعي

القول بأن عورة المرأة امام المرأة من السرة إلى الركبة متفق عليه عند المذاهب الأربعة وليس هو قول للشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله .
وسوء الفهم إنما نشأ من توارد كثير من طلبة العلم بأن العورة ما يجب ستره وغيرها فلا يجب وهذا غلط محض .
ولن تجدوا في الكتاب ولا في السنة ما يدل على هذا الفهم السيء الخاطئ ألبتة .
وكلام أهل العلم يوضح هذه الحقيقة فهم مع كونهم يقولون بان عورة المرأة أمام المراة من السرة إلى الركبة ولكنهم يوجبون ستر غير ذلك مما هو خارج عن العورة .
وكذلك كثير من الفقهاء القائلين بأن وجه المرأة ليس بعورة يوجبون ستره عند الأجانب , فإطراد أن كل من يقول أن هذا العضو أو ذاك ليس بعورة فيلزمه القول بجواز كشفه غلط وباطل لا دليل عليه من كتاب ولا سنة .
وقد تنبه شيخ الإسلام ومفتى الآنام أبو العباس ابن تيمية لهذا الخطأ فقال رسالته في الحجاب: " أخذ الزينة عند كل مسجد : الذي يسميه الفقهاء : ( باب ستر العورة في الصلاة ) فإن طائفة من الفقهاء ظنوا أن الذي يستر في الصلاة هو الذي يستر عن أعين الناظرين وهو العورة " . انتهى
وقال الرملي في نهاية المحتاج في الجنائز :
وممن استثنى الوجه والكفين المصنف - يقصد النووي - في مجموعه لكنه فرضه في الحرة , ووجوب سترهما في الحياة ليس لكونهما عورة , بل لكون النظر إليهما يوقع في الفتنة . انتهى
فوجوب ستر أعضاء المرأة لا يؤخذ فقط من حكم عورتها , لأن حد العورة قد يختلف فيه بين الفقهاء , وكذلك الرجل والخلاف في الفخذ هل هو عورة أو ليس بعورة معروف , ومع ذلك فاتفقوا الفقهاء على أن ستر الفخذين واجب في الصلاة , ومن لا يسترهما بطلت صلاته وهما ليسا بعورة عند البعض , وكذلك العاتق عند الرجل ليس من العورة بالإجماع ومع ذلك يجب ستره في الصلاة عند الحنابلة وهكذا , والله الموفق .

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

أحسنت أخي القضاعي .

----------


## بندر المسعودي

> وضح الفرق في ذلك أخي بندر .


 أرجع وتعلمه من مظانه ثم اكتب هاهنا !

----------


## بندر المسعودي

> القول بأن عورة المرأة امام المرأة من السرة إلى الركبة متفق عليه عند المذاهب الأربعة وليس هو قول للشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله .
> وسوء الفهم إنما نشأ من توارد كثير من طلبة العلم بأن العورة ما يجب ستره وغيرها فلا يجب وهذا غلط محض .
> ولن تجدوا في الكتاب ولا في السنة ما يدل على هذا الفهم السيء الخاطئ ألبتة .
> وكلام أهل العلم يوضح هذه الحقيقة فهم مع كونهم يقولون بان عورة المرأة أمام المراة من السرة إلى الركبة ولكنهم يوجبون ستر غير ذلك مما هو خارج عن العورة .
> وكذلك كثير من الفقهاء القائلين بأن وجه المرأة ليس بعورة يوجبون ستره عند الأجانب , فإطراد أن كل من يقول أن هذا العضو أو ذاك ليس بعورة فيلزمه القول بجواز كشفه غلط وباطل لا دليل عليه من كتاب ولا سنة .
> وقد تنبه شيخ الإسلام ومفتى الآنام أبو العباس ابن تيمية لهذا الخطأ فقال رسالته في الحجاب: " أخذ الزينة عند كل مسجد : الذي يسميه الفقهاء : ( باب ستر العورة في الصلاة ) فإن طائفة من الفقهاء ظنوا أن الذي يستر في الصلاة هو الذي يستر عن أعين الناظرين وهو العورة " . انتهى
> وقال الرملي في نهاية المحتاج في الجنائز :
> وممن استثنى الوجه والكفين المصنف - يقصد النووي - في مجموعه لكنه فرضه في الحرة , ووجوب سترهما في الحياة ليس لكونهما عورة , بل لكون النظر إليهما يوقع في الفتنة . انتهى
> فوجوب ستر أعضاء المرأة لا يؤخذ فقط من حكم عورتها , لأن حد العورة قد يختلف فيه بين الفقهاء , وكذلك الرجل والخلاف في الفخذ هل هو عورة أو ليس بعورة معروف , ومع ذلك فاتفقوا الفقهاء على أن ستر الفخذين واجب في الصلاة , ومن لا يسترهما بطلت صلاته وهما ليسا بعورة عند البعض , وكذلك العاتق عند الرجل ليس من العورة بالإجماع ومع ذلك يجب ستره في الصلاة عند الحنابلة وهكذا , والله الموفق .


 من يقول بإن الفخذ ليس بعورة لا يوجب ستره بالصلاة وممن يقول بهذا ابن حزم أما العاتق ليس ستره من باب سترالعورة إنما هو من أجل الحديث الوارد بهذا كي لا تنكشف عورته بالصلاة أما ما يتعلق بعورة المرأة أمام المراة فارجع الى ما نقلت عن اصحاب الموسوعة وأظن الكلام عربي .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

جزاكم الله حيرا ونفع بكم إخوتي الكرام ..
الأخ بندر المسعودي : وش فيك - الله يبارك فيك - معصب ؟
يعني إلى الآن لم يأتِ أحد منكم بدليل على أن كشف ما فوق السرة وتحت الركبة لا يجوز إلا لضرورة .
طيب .. هذه إجابة أحد طلبة العلم - جزاه الله خيرا وأقر عينه بالمسرات - على استفساري يقول : 
كلامه رحمه الله - أي ابن باز - مشهور
وهو المستقر في كتب فقه المذاهب الأربعة
وهو محل إشكال؛ من حيث الدليل الدال عليه، ومن حيث نتائج الأخذ بهذا القول
فأما من حيث الدليل فاستدلوا بأحاديث لاتصح، وأما من حيث النتائج فهي ظاهرة محققة، ولايجوز إغفال مآلات الأخذ بهذا القول، وهي مآلات ظاهرة ونتائج بينة
اعتمادا على أحاديث ضعيفة
بل يقال: مادامت الأدلة لهذا القول غير ثابتة
فيرجع إلى ماتدل عليه مقاصد الشريعة
وقاعدة سد الذريعة، فيمنع من كشف ما في كشفه فتنة، وقد اتفق عامة الفقهاء على تحريم كشف الوجه إذا غلب على الظن وقوع الفتنة بكشفه
وافتتان النساء ببعضهن واقع وإن لم يكن مطردا وغالبا، ويضاف إلى هذا مراعاة فساد كثير من أهل هذا الزمان واستغلال بعض اجتماعات النساء العامة في تصويرهن وهن أحسن استتاراً، من قبل بعض الرجال أو النساء؛ فكيف يقال مع هذا بجواز كشف المرأة أمام المرأة نهديها وبطنها!؟ لاشك في بطلان هذا القول مع جلالة القائل به وفضله، ويكفينا عدم الدليل عليه
الخلاصة /

كيف ننكر على من تتكشف بلا دليل ؟
كيف نقنعها بحرمة ذلك ، وخاصة أن نساء هذا الزمان لم يعد يرضيهن فتوى وإن كانت مدعمة بأدلة ، ويحتجون بالخلاف ، ولم تعد تعنيهن قاعدة سد الذرائع ، لأن هناك من ضيق على خلق الله من العلماء بحجة سد الذرائع ؟
ما رأيكم ؟
هل نسكت عن الانكار بحجة عدم وجود دليل يوجب ستر تلك الأجزاء من جسد المراة أمام المرأة ؟
أم ننكر عليهن قلة حيائهن ؟

----------


## من صاحب النقب

سأضطر للمداخلة مع أني كنت أمتنع إلا عن موضوعي سلسلة الرد :

أيتها الأخت لا تداري متتبعي الرخص بهذه الطريقة كل المرأة عورة بنص الحديث : " المرأة كلها عورة " 

لكن منها المغلظ الذي لا يجوز كشفه إلا للضرورة عند الولادة مثلاً 

و منها المخفف الذي يجوز كشفه للحاجة و هو الأطراف فقط تخرجه أمام النساء و المحارم 

و اجمعي كلام ابن باز الوارد في موضوعك تجدين أنه يفيد هذا 

كفانا الله شر حزب تتبع الرخص المعروف

----------


## الأمل الراحل

الأخ الكريم : لستُ ولله الحمد من متتبعي الرخص .. وإن انكرنا على النساء بحجة الحياء ، فمقياس الحياء يختلف من مجتمع لآخر .
طيب الله يبارك فيكم .. سألتُ في هذا الموضوع عن الحديث  ( المرأة كلها عورة ) فلم يجبني أحد .. كيف أستدل به وليس فيه استثناء لـ وجه المراة او كفيها ..
أين أنت يا جذيل ؟
أنا ما سألتكم لغرض الجدال .
من لديه علم يفيدنا ..
بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

لم أقل أنك من متتبعي الرخص لكن أردت ألا يغلبك متتبعوا الرخص بهذه السهولة و أنت طالبة علم 

و الحديث يفيد أن المرأة كلها عورة لكن هذه العورة قسمين مغلظ و مخفف و أطراف المرأة أمام المرأة عورة مخففة فيجوز لها إظهارها لأنها تحتاج و كذلك أمام محارمها أما غير الأطراف فلا يجوز إظهاره أمامهم لعدم الحاجة و الضرورة و بقائه على الأصل في التحريم

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

> أرجع وتعلمه من مظانه ثم اكتب هاهنا !


شكراً وجزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم على هذا الأدب مع أخيك .
افهم كلام الشيخ أولاً :
سئل شيخنا عبد العزيز بن باز ـ رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ـ في أحد دروس الفجر عن قوله في بعض المسائل ، لا ينبغي هذا هل يدل هذا على عدم الجواز ؟ 
فقال ـ رحمه الله ـ : نعم ، نقصد بقولنا لا ينبغي عدم الجواز وقد يكون أشد . وإذا لم يكن كذلك نقول الأولى تركه . أو كما قال ـ رحمه الله ـ .
وهذا القول الذي يستعمله الشيخ هو أسلوب القرآن الكريم : 
قال الله تعالى : 
*(وَمَا يَنبَغِي لِلرَّحْمَنِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ وَلَداً ) [مريم92] .*
*( قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ مَا كَانَ يَنبَغِي لَنَا أَن نَّتَّخِذَ مِن دُونِكَ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاء وَلَكِن مَّتَّعْتَهُمْ وَآبَاءهُمْ حَتَّى نَسُوا الذِّكْرَ وَكَانُوا قَوْماً بُوراً ) [الفرقان 18] .*
*( وَمَا يَنبَغِي لَهُمْ وَمَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ ) [الشعراء 211] .*
*( لَا الشَّمْسُ يَنبَغِي لَهَا أَن تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلَا اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ ) [يس40] .*
*( وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنبَغِي لَهُ إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ وَقُرْآنٌ مُّبِينٌ ) [يس69]*
*( قَالَ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَهَبْ لِي مُلْكاً لَّا يَنبَغِي لِأَحَدٍ مِّنْ بَعْدِي إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ ) [ص35] .*
*قال الطبري في تفسيره (16/33) : " وما يصلـح لله أن يتـخذ ولدا ،... كقول ابن أحمر:*
*فِـي رأسِ خَـلْقاءَ مِنْ عَنْقاءَ مُشْرِفَةٍ*
*ما ينبغي دُونَها سَهْلٌ وَلا جَبَلُ*
*يعنـي: لا يصلـح ولا يكون.*
*وفي لسان العرب : وقال ابن الأَعرابـي: وما ينبغي له وما يَصْلُـح له. وإِنه لذُو بُغايَةٍ أَي كَسُوبٌ.*

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> سأضطر للمداخلة مع أني كنت أمتنع إلا عن موضوعي سلسلة الرد :
> أيتها الأخت لا تداري متتبعي الرخص بهذه الطريقة كل المرأة عورة بنص الحديث : " المرأة كلها عورة " 
> .............
> كفانا الله شر حزب تتبع الرخص المعروف


الأخ الكريم .. بارك الله فيك
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أرجو ألا تسارع باتهام أحد بأنه من متتبعي الرخص, فهذه نقيصة وأي نقيصة, "بحسب امرئ من الشر أن يحقر أخاه المسلم".كونك تحمل همَّ قضية ما لا يعطيك أخي الكريم حقَّ الاعتراض على المخالف بأنه متتبع للرخص.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا أعلم حديثا نصه " المرأة كلها عورة", ولعلك تقصد "المرأة عورة".

----------


## من صاحب النقب

نعم الحديث المرأة عورة

----------


## القضاعي

> من يقول بإن الفخذ ليس بعورة لا يوجب ستره بالصلاة وممن يقول بهذا ابن حزم أما العاتق ليس ستره من باب سترالعورة إنما هو من أجل الحديث الوارد بهذا كي لا تنكشف عورته بالصلاة أما ما يتعلق بعورة المرأة أمام المراة فارجع الى ما نقلت عن اصحاب الموسوعة وأظن الكلام عربي .


ابن حزم رحمه الله يجوّز صلاة من ستر الفرجين فقط وإن كان قادراً على سترهما !!
وبغض النظر عن الخلاف في ماهية العورة يا رعاك الله , فلا تأثير لهذا الخلاف على ما قررته لك بأن علة ستر أعضاء جسم النساء ليس محصوراً بعلة أنه عورة فقط .
فالمرأة قبل فرض الحجاب كانت تكشف في خارج الصلاة ما تستره في داخل الصلاة , فلما فرض الحجاب أصبحت تستر في خارج الصلاة ما كانت تكشفه في داخل الصلاة وخارجها , فلا يقال أن الأعضاء التي وجب سترها بعد الأمر بالحجاب أصبحت من العورة .
لأن العلة في فرض الحجاب منع الفتنة , ويخلط البعض بين سد الذريعة وبين علة الحجاب والتي هي منع الفتنة , فالحكم في ستر محاسن النساء أمام النساء ليس سداً للذريعة ويس لأنها عورة , ولكن سببه منع الفتنة وهي علة الحجاب .
فعلى المرأة المسلمة أمام النساء أن تستر عورتها وكل ما يدعو إلى الفتنة بها وليس هذا من باب سد الذريعة ولكنه من باب تحقيق علة الشارع الحكيم بدفع مفسدة الفتنة والحكم يدور مع علته وجوداً وعدماً .
وللأخت ((الأمل الراحل)) أن تحاج من يناقشها بأن تسألها : هل يقول عاقل فضلاً عن عالم أنه يجوز للمرأة إذا سترت ما بين السرة الركبة أن تمشي في تجمعات النساء وهي كاشفة لثدييها دائما ؟
الجواب : قطعاً لا يجوز .
فقول الفقهاء هذا من العورة وذلك ليس من العورة مقصودة بيان ما يُكشف للضرورة وما يُكشف للحاجة , فكل ما سمي عورة فلا يجوز كشفه إلا حال الضرورة المبيحة للحرام وكل ما ليس بعورة ولكن يجب ستره لعلة الفتنة , كثديي المرأة أمام النساء , وفخذ الرجل مطلقاً , فلا يجوز كشفه إلا حال الحاجة والحاجة تقدر بقدرها , لذلك تجد الفقهاء ينصون على جواز كشف المرأة لثديها عند الرضاعة وهذا للحاجة .
ولن تجد من الفقهاء من يقول بجواز كشف المرأة لثديها دائماً عند النساء ويعلل ذلك بأنه ليس بعورة الله الموفق .

----------


## القضاعي

لابد أن يُعلم الفرق بين أن تكون علة الحكم سد الذريعة , وبين أن تكون علة الحكم منصوص عليها عند تشريع هذا الحكم أو ذاك .
ويظهر الفرق بضرب المثال :
فتحريم النظر إلى الأمرد ليس كتحريم النظر إلى المرأة , لأن الأول هو محرم من باب سد الذريعة فمتى انتفت الذريعة زال التحريم , وأما الثاني فالعلة منصوصة وهي منع الفتنة ولا تنتفي هذه العلة ما دامت السماوات والأرض , فلا يزول التحريم بدعوى المدّعين بأن الفتنة منتفية فلا حاجة لتحريم هذا النظر , فتنبه .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السؤال: يوجد ظاهرة عند بعض النساء وهي لبس الملابس القصيرة والضيقة التي تبدي المفاتن وبدون أكمام ومبدية للصدر والظهر وتكون شبه عارية تماماً ، وعندما نقوم بنصحهن يقلن إنهن لا يلبسن هذه الملابس إلا عند النساء وأن عورة المرأة للمرأة من السرة إلى الركبة . ما هو رأي الشرع في نظركم والاستشهاد بالأدلة من الكتاب والسنة في ذلك وحكم لبس هذه الملابس عند المحارم ؟ جزاكم الله خير الجزاء عن المسلمين والمسلمات وأعظم الله مثوبتكم .  

الجواب: الحمد لله
الجواب عن هذا أن يقال إنه صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم أنه قال : ( صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما بعد قوم معهم سياط كأذناب البقر يضربون بها الناس ونساء كاسيات عاريات مميلات مائلات لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها وإن ريحها ليوجد من مسيرة كذا وكذا ) .  
وفسر أهل العلم الكاسيات العاريات بأنهن اللا تي يلبسن ألبسة ضيقة أو ألبسة خفيفة لا تستر ما تحتها أو ألبسة قصيرة . وقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام أن لباس النساء في بيوتهن في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ما بين كعب القدم وكف اليد كل هذا مستور وهن في البيوت أما إذا خرجن إلى السوق فقد علم أن نساء الصحابة كن يلبسن ثياباً ضافيات يسحبن على الأرض ورخص لهن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم أن يرخينه إلى ذراع لا يزدن على ذلك وأما ما شبه على بعض النساء من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ( لا تنظر المرأة إلى عورة المرأة ولا الرجل إلى عورة الرجل وأن عورة المرأة بالنسبة للمرأة ما بين السرة والركبة ) من أنه يدل على تقصير المرأة لباسها فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم لم يقل لباس المرأة ما بين السرة والركبة حتى يكون في ذلك حجة ولكنه قال لا تنظر المرأة إلى عورة المرأة فنهى الناظرة لأن اللابسة عليها لباس ضاف لكن أحياناً تنكشف عورتها لقضاء الحاجة أو غيره من الأسباب فنهى النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم أن تنظر المرأة إلى عورة المرأة .  
ولما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم لا ينظر الرجل إلى عورة الرجل فهل كان الصحابة يلبسون أزراً من السرة إلى الركبة أو سراويل من السرة إلى الركبة ، وهل يعقل الآن أن امرأة تخرج إلى النساء ليس عليها من اللباس إلا ما يستر ما بين السرة والركبة هذا لا يقوله أحد ولم يكن هذا إلا عند نساء الكفار فهذا الذي لُبِس على بعض النساء لا أصل له أي هذا الذي فهمه بعض النساء من هذا الحديث لا صحة له والحديث معناه ظاهر لم يقل النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم لباس المرأة ما بين السرة والركبة فعلى النساء أن يتقين الله وأن يتحلين بالحياء الذي هو من خلق المرأة والذي هو من الإيمان كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ( الحياء شعبة من الإيمان ) . وكما تكون المرأة كضرباً للمثل فيقال : ( أحيا من العذراء في خدرها ) ولم يُعلم ولا عن نساء الجاهلية أنهن كن يسترن ما بين السرة والركبة فقط لا عند النساء ولا عند الرجال فهل يريد هؤلاء النساء أن تكون نساء المسلمين أبشع صورة من نساء الجاهلية .  
والخلاصة : أن اللباس شيء والنظر إلى العورة شيء آخر أما اللباس فلباس المرأة مع المرأة المشروع فيه أن يستر ما بين كف اليد إلى كعب الرجل هذا هو المشروع ولكن لو احتاجت المرأة إلى تشمير ثوبها لشغل أو نحوه فلها أن تشمر إلى الركبة وكذلك لو احتاجت إلى تشمير الذراع إلى العضد فإنها تفعل ذلك بقدر الحاجة فقط ، وأما أن يكون هذا هو اللباس المعتاد الذي تلبسه فلا . والحديث لا يدل عليه بأي حال من الأحوال ولهذا وجه الخطاب إلى الناظرة لا إلى المنظورة ولم يتعرض الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لذكر اللباس إطلاقاً فلم يقل لباس المرأة ما بين السرة والركبة حتى يكون في هذا شبهة لهؤلاء النساء .  
وأما محارمهن في النظر فكنظر المرأة إلى المرأة بمعنى أنه يجوز للمرأة أن تكشف عند محارمها ما تكشفه عند النساء ، تكشف الرأس والرقبة والقدم والكف والذراع والساق وما أشبه ذلك لكن لا تجعل اللباس قصيراً .  

من فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين لمجلة الدعوة العدد 1765 / 55 
للفائدة احاديث تحديد العورة http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25042

----------


## الأمل الراحل

الإخوة الكرام : من صاحب النقب / القضاعي / ابو محمد الغامدي / أبو حاتم عاشور / ضيدان عبدالرحمن
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم .. ونفع بكم 
وأرى أن التشديد في مسألة الحياء امر مهم ، فإنه مع ضعف حياء المرأة ، تتجرأ على ارتداء الملابس العارية وإن كانت متدينة  ، وهذا واقع ومشاهد .. والحياء لا يأتي إلا بخير ..

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> وأرى أن التشديد في مسألة الحياء امر مهم ، فإنه مع ضعف حياء المرأة ، تتجرأ على ارتداء الملابس العارية وإن كانت متدينة ، وهذا واقع ومشاهد .. والحياء لا يأتي إلا بخير ..


وهذا ما أفتى به الإمام بن باز رحمه الله تعالى ولله الحمد ، كما نسخ الأفاضل .
وليس في مجموع فتاوى الشيخ بن باز أي حيرة ولله الحمد والفضـل .
وفقكم الله تعالى لكل خير .

----------


## محمّد الأمين

> ومع ذلك فاتفقوا الفقهاء على أن ستر الفخذين واجب في الصلاة , ومن لا يسترهما بطلت صلاته وهما ليسا بعورة عند البعض


كلا بل إذا صلى ولم يغطي فخذيه صحت صلاته، وهذا هو نص أحمد بن حنبل كما حققه الحافظ ابن رجب ورد على من قال بغير ذلك

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيكم
فتوى ابن باز رحمه الله في الحكم الشرعي فقط

----------


## الأمل الراحل

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ...
طيب تحملوني ..
ما رأيكم في هذا الكلام :
[justify]



> • أمَّا كشف المرأة ساقيها لأجنبية لإزالة الشعر، فلا بأس به، بشرط أن يقتصر على الساقين أو الذراعين، ولا تطَّلع على شيء من عورتها كالفخذين، وأن يكون المكان آمناً، فلا يكون محلاً لانكشاف العورات، فإنَّ العُلَماءَ نَصُّوا على حُرْمَةِ دُخُولِ المرأة الحمامات العامَّة؛ لأنها محل لانكشاف العورات،، والله أعلم.


[/justify]
http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa/FatwaDe...x?FatwaID=2398
هل كشف الساقين لإزالة الشعر ، ضرورة لابد منها ؟؟
إذن يجوز للمراة أن تلبس القصير ؟
أنكرنا على من تلبس القصير ؛ فكان الرد : نحن في مجتمع نسائي فلا ضير !
والآن يفتي الشيخ بجواز كشف الساق لغير ضرورة أو حاجة ؟
ألا يتصادم كشف المرأة لساقها ، مع الحياء ؟
ما الفرق بين كشف الساق لذلك الغرض الذي باستطاعة المرأة ان تقوم به بنفسها ، وبين كشفه عبر ملابس قصيرة وأمام النساء .
ما رأيكم ؟
أريد جوابا شافيا لو تكرمتم ..

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

> هل كشف الساقين لإزالة الشعر ، ضرورة لابد منها ؟؟


الإخوة ذكروا شيئا كشفه للضروره جائز .. 
وشيئا كشفه للحاجة جائز .. 
فإن قيل إنه - أي الساق - مما لا يُكشف إلا لحاجة : فإزالة الشعر قد يُعتبر حاجة . 
ألا ترين فرقا بين أن تكشف المرأة ساقيها لمجرد الكشف أمام النساء ، وبين أن تكشفها لسبب - أيا كان - ؟! هناك فرق ، نازعي في كون هذا السبب حاجة تدعو إلى الكشف ، لكن لا تقولي إن هذا مثل ذاك ، فهذا غريب !

يُنظر للفائدة في المشاركة التالية .

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

من كلام العلماء في ( عورة المرأة أمام المرأة )  
الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير – حفظه الله - : ( فعورتها عند المحارم كشف ما يظهر غالبا كالشعر وأطراف الساعدين والقدمين ومثله عورتها عند النساء يعني ما يظهر غالبا كما يظهر عند محارمها لان النساء عطفن على المحارم وهذا خلاف لما يقوله بعضهم بأن عورة المرأة عند المرأة كعورة الرجل عند الرجل . تعلمون إن هذه الفتوى أو هذا القول يترتب عليه آثار من نزع لجلباب الحياء والتفسخ واسترسل الناس في ذلك حتى بدأت السوءات نسال الله السلامة . فالمرجح من عورة المرأة عند المرأة إنها كعورتها عند محارمها . النص واضح في آيتي النور وآية الأحزاب . عطف النساء على المحارم ، فكيف نقول أن عورة المرأة عند المرأة يعني معناه أن ماعدا السرة والركبة تخرج عند النساء ثم إذا… ، خطوات الشيطان نتبع خطوات الشيطان بفتوى يقال بهذا القول ، ثم يأتي من يتساهل فينزل أو يرتفع ثم بعد ذلك ننتهي ، وليس في هذا ما يدل على قول الآخر وإن قال به من قال به من أهل العلم ، لكن النص صحيح صريح قطعي في أن عورة المرأة عند المرأة كعورتها عند محارمها لا فرق ) . [ شريط 19 – مجموعة 1 – شرح موطأ مالك ] . 
الشيخ : محمد بن صالح العثيمين – رحمه الله - : (وقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله أن نساء الصحابة كن يلبسن الثياب القمص ساترات من الكف إلى الكعب أي من كف اليد إلى كعب الرجل وهذا هو اللباس المشروع الذي ينبغي للمرأة أن تتحلى به، ولكن لا حرج عليها أن تفسر كمها عند الحاجة إذا لم يكن عندها إلا نساء أو محارم، وكذلك أن ترفع ثوبها عند الحاجة لبعض الساق إذا لم يكن عندها إلا رجال محارم أو نساء، وأما تقصير اللباس قصداً حتى يكون دون الذراع أو حتى يكون إلى الركبة فإن هذا يدخل في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم كاسيات عاريا، ثم إنه يفتح للنساء باب التوسع حتى يذهبن إلى اكثر من ذلك فسد الباب أولى وأحسن، فلتكن ثياب المرأة طويلة الأكمام سابغة إلى حد الكعب ) . [ المصدر ] وانظر [ هنــا ] . 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم : (الصحيح أن عورة المرأة مع المرأة كعورة المرأة مع محارمها . فيجوز أن تُبدي للنساء مواضع الزينة ومواضع الوضوء لمحارمها ولبنات جنسها . أما التهتك في اللباس بحجة أن ذلك أمام النساء فليس من دين الله في شيء . وليس بصحيح أن عورة المرأة مع المرأة كعورة الرجل مع الرجل ، أي من السرة إلى الركبة . فهذا الأمر ليس عليه أثارة من علم ولا رائحة من دليل فلم يدل عليه دليل صحيح ولا ضعيف . بل دلّت نصوص الكتاب والسنة على ما ذكرته أعلاه ) . [ المصدر ] . 
الشيخ يوسف بن عبد الله الشبيلي : (ومقدار عورة المرأة أمام المرأة كعورة المرأة أمام محارمها من الرجال، فيجوز لها أن تبدي ما يظهر غالباً من شعرٍ ووجهٍ ونحرٍ –( وهو أعلى الصدر)- وعضدٍ وأسفل ساقٍ وقدم، ويجب أن تستر ما عدا ذلك، وهو ما يستر غالباً كالصدر والبطن والظهر والكتف والفخذ ونحوها ... ) [ المصدر ] . 

للاستزادة : 
http://saaid.net/female/m24.htm
http://islamqa.com/ar/ref/34745
http://islamqa.com/ar/ref/6569
http://islamqa.com/ar/ref/82994

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

الأمر ليس فيه حيرة أختي الفاضلة ...

فتوى الشيخ كانت إجابة عن سؤال .. عن العورة المغلظة والتي ورد فيها نص !


ولكن في الحفلات والزواجات لايصح اللباس العاري لمخالفته للدين من وجوه أخرى .. كما نقل الأخ الغامدي وفقه الله
عن الشيخ ابن عثيمين !


ولتوضيح ذلك أضرب مثال :


هل يصح أن يدخل الرجل على الرجال في زواج في قصر الأفراح بلباس بين السرة والركبة 
لاشك أن هذا لايجوز .. لعدة محاذير !
ومحاذير تعري المرأة أمام النساء أكثر من محاذير تعري الرجل أمامهم !




والله أعلم


لكن لاشك أن يرد العلم لأهله .. ففتوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين كافية ووافية لتوضيح المسألة وتجلية الأمر !






تحياتي ..



.

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> من كلام العلماء في ( عورة المرأة أمام المرأة ) 
>  
> الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير – حفظه الله - : ( فعورتها عند المحارم كشف ما يظهر غالبا كالشعر وأطراف الساعدين والقدمين ومثله عورتها عند النساء يعني ما يظهر غالبا كما يظهر عند محارمها لان النساء عطفن على المحارم وهذا خلاف لما يقوله بعضهم بأن عورة المرأة عند المرأة كعورة الرجل عند الرجل . تعلمون إن هذه الفتوى أو هذا القول يترتب عليه آثار من نزع لجلباب الحياء والتفسخ واسترسل الناس في ذلك حتى بدأت السوءات نسال الله السلامة . فالمرجح من عورة المرأة عند المرأة إنها كعورتها عند محارمها . النص واضح في آيتي النور وآية الأحزاب . عطف النساء على المحارم ، فكيف نقول أن عورة المرأة عند المرأة يعني معناه أن ماعدا السرة والركبة تخرج عند النساء ثم إذا… ، خطوات الشيطان نتبع خطوات الشيطان بفتوى يقال بهذا القول ، ثم يأتي من يتساهل فينزل أو يرتفع ثم بعد ذلك ننتهي ، وليس في هذا ما يدل على قول الآخر وإن قال به من قال به من أهل العلم ، لكن النص صحيح صريح قطعي في أن عورة المرأة عند المرأة كعورتها عند محارمها لا فرق ) . [ شريط 19 – مجموعة 1 – شرح موطأ مالك ] . 
> الشيخ : محمد بن صالح العثيمين – رحمه الله - : (وقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله أن نساء الصحابة كن يلبسن الثياب القمص ساترات من الكف إلى الكعب أي من كف اليد إلى كعب الرجل وهذا هو اللباس المشروع الذي ينبغي للمرأة أن تتحلى به، ولكن لا حرج عليها أن تفسر كمها عند الحاجة إذا لم يكن عندها إلا نساء أو محارم، وكذلك أن ترفع ثوبها عند الحاجة لبعض الساق إذا لم يكن عندها إلا رجال محارم أو نساء، وأما تقصير اللباس قصداً حتى يكون دون الذراع أو حتى يكون إلى الركبة فإن هذا يدخل في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم كاسيات عاريا، ثم إنه يفتح للنساء باب التوسع حتى يذهبن إلى اكثر من ذلك فسد الباب أولى وأحسن، فلتكن ثياب المرأة طويلة الأكمام سابغة إلى حد الكعب ) . [ المصدر ] وانظر [ هنــا ] . 
> الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم : (الصحيح أن عورة المرأة مع المرأة كعورة المرأة مع محارمها . فيجوز أن تُبدي للنساء مواضع الزينة ومواضع الوضوء لمحارمها ولبنات جنسها . أما التهتك في اللباس بحجة أن ذلك أمام النساء فليس من دين الله في شيء . وليس بصحيح أن عورة المرأة مع المرأة كعورة الرجل مع الرجل ، أي من السرة إلى الركبة . فهذا الأمر ليس عليه أثارة من علم ولا رائحة من دليل فلم يدل عليه دليل صحيح ولا ضعيف . بل دلّت نصوص الكتاب والسنة على ما ذكرته أعلاه ) . [ المصدر ] . 
> الشيخ يوسف بن عبد الله الشبيلي : (ومقدار عورة المرأة أمام المرأة كعورة المرأة أمام محارمها من الرجال، فيجوز لها أن تبدي ما يظهر غالباً من شعرٍ ووجهٍ ونحرٍ –( وهو أعلى الصدر)- وعضدٍ وأسفل ساقٍ وقدم، ويجب أن تستر ما عدا ذلك، وهو ما يستر غالباً كالصدر والبطن والظهر والكتف والفخذ ونحوها ... ) [ المصدر ] .  
> للاستزادة : 
> http://saaid.net/female/m24.htm
> http://islamqa.com/ar/ref/34745
> ...


ممتـــاز !
شكرا لك بارك الله فيك ..
إذن مشكلتنا الآن في أن بعض النساء ما عاد تنفع معها فتاوى إلا ما يوافق هواها والله المستعان !

- الأخ الكريم عبيد السعيد ، شكرا لك .. بارك الله فيك
,,
بقي في تحديد ما إذا كان الكشف لحاجة أو لعبث ..
فربما ترى بعض النساء أن كشف ما بين السرة والركبة عند الطبيبة بغرض ( إزالة الشعر بالليزر ) أمر ضروري وليس ترفا .. !

----------


## المسكين السفي

> السلام عليكم 
> أولا : لا نقول مثل هذا ؛ على الأقل احتراما لعلم الشيخ .
> ثانيا : لاحرج على المراة أمام مثيلتها في ارتداء الملابس التي تكشف بعض مفاتنها كـ ( الصدر و الذراع و الساق ) لعدم الدليل على وجوب ستر هذه الأجزاء من المرأة أمام المرأة .
> و الله أعلم .


 اخي فيصل كيف حالك 
فاني كنت قد سمعت فتوى لشيخنا الحبيب علي الحلبي-حفظه الله-يقول فيها انه يجب على المراة ان لا تكشف للمراة سوى ما ينكشف خلال الوضوء 
واني قد نسيت بما استدل على ذلك فلعلي ارفع الفتوى ان شاء الله صوتيا

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله رأي أذكره إثراءاً للموضوع والله أعلم بالصواب
خلاصة قول الألباني رحمه الله : عورة المرأة أمام المرأة :جميع البدن عورة ما عدا أماكن الزينة 
ويتخلص استدلاله فيما يلي :
الآية 31 النور يقول تعالى فيها "وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن أو آبائهن أو آباء بعولتهن أو أبنائهن أو أبناء بعولتهن أو إخوانهن أو بني إخوانهن أو بني أخواتهن أو نسائهن أو ما ملكت أيمانهن أو التابعين غير أولي الإربة من الرجال أو الطفل الذين لم يظهروا على عورات النساء ولا يضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن وتوبوا إلى الله جميعا أيها المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون"
يقول نقلاً عن علماء التفسير أن للمرأة زينتان زينة ظاهرة وزينة باطنة وهذا مأخوذ من قوله تعالى (ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها) والزينة الظاهرة هى التى يمكن ظهورها أمام الأجانب وهى الوجه والكفان وما سوى ذلك فهى زينة باطنة لا يراها الرجال الأجانب ولكن أباح الله رؤيتها لمحارم المرأة المذكورين فى الآية وهم (ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن أو آبائهن أو آباء بعولتهن أو أبنائهن أو أبناء بعولتهن أو إخوانهن أو بني إخوانهن أو بني أخواتهن أو نسائهن) فقوله سبحانه أو نسائهن فيه دلالة صحيحة ظاهرة على أنه يجوز للمرأة المسلمة اظهار زينتها الباطنة للمحارم ونساء المسلمين وسائر المذكورين فى الآية وفيه دلالة على أن عورة المرأة المسلمة مع المرأة المسلمة محكومة بمواضع الزينة الباطنة 
وغير خاف علينا جميعا أن المقصود بالزينة هى مواضعها وليست الزينة ذاتها فالخاتم والخلخال والعقد والأساور والطوق (السلسلة)الذى يعلق فى الرقبة وحده يجوز أن يراه الرجل الأجنبي فهو معدن من الذهب أو غيره ولم يقل أحد أن الخلخال أو ملابس المرأة عورة لا يراها الرجل معلقة فى دكان أو غيره إذن المقصود مواضع الزينة
ولنفهم ما معنى الزينة الباطنة يجب علينا أن نعلم أحوال النساء فى الجاهلية وعند اسلامهن فى فترة نزول القرآن فنقول لمن يجيز للمرأة رؤية ظهر اختها المسلمة أو ثديها أو إليتها أو فخذها هل فى هذه المواضع زينة ...الجواب لا لأن نساء ذلك العهد لم يكن يرتدين زينة فى الظهر أو البطن أو الثدى 
اذن عورة المرأة مع أختها المسلمة هى جميع البدن عدا أماكن الزينة وهى الوجه والكفين والقدمين والرقبة والمعصم 
.......................
ما سبق هو خلاصة كلام الألباني رحمه الله
وللاستماع حمل من الرابط 
http://www.aldahereyah.net/book/awra_nesaa.asf

----------


## الأمل الراحل

الأخ الكريم  أبو محمد العمري ..
أشكرك ع الإضافة القيمة والمميزة .. بارك الله فيك

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

> للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله رأي أذكره إثراءاً للموضوع والله أعلم بالصواب
> خلاصة قول الألباني رحمه الله : عورة المرأة أمام المرأة :جميع البدن عورة ما عدا أماكن الزينة


ليس للألباني رحمه الله سلف في هذا إلا بعض المالكية

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله رأي أذكره إثراءاً للموضوع والله أعلم بالصواب
> خلاصة قول الألباني رحمه الله : عورة المرأة أمام المرأة :جميع البدن عورة ما عدا أماكن الزينة 
> ويتخلص استدلاله فيما يلي :
> الآية 31 النور يقول تعالى فيها "وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن أو آبائهن أو آباء بعولتهن أو أبنائهن أو أبناء بعولتهن أو إخوانهن أو بني إخوانهن أو بني أخواتهن أو نسائهن أو ما ملكت أيمانهن أو التابعين غير أولي الإربة من الرجال أو الطفل الذين لم يظهروا على عورات النساء ولا يضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن وتوبوا إلى الله جميعا أيها المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون"
> يقول نقلاً عن علماء التفسير أن للمرأة زينتان زينة ظاهرة وزينة باطنة وهذا مأخوذ من قوله تعالى (ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها) والزينة الظاهرة هى التى يمكن ظهورها أمام الأجانب وهى الوجه والكفان وما سوى ذلك فهى زينة باطنة لا يراها الرجال الأجانب ولكن أباح الله رؤيتها لمحارم المرأة المذكورين فى الآية وهم (ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن أو آبائهن أو آباء بعولتهن أو أبنائهن أو أبناء بعولتهن أو إخوانهن أو بني إخوانهن أو بني أخواتهن أو نسائهن) فقوله سبحانه أو نسائهن فيه دلالة صحيحة ظاهرة على أنه يجوز للمرأة المسلمة اظهار زينتها الباطنة للمحارم ونساء المسلمين وسائر المذكورين فى الآية وفيه دلالة على أن عورة المرأة المسلمة مع المرأة المسلمة محكومة بمواضع الزينة الباطنة 
> وغير خاف علينا جميعا أن المقصود بالزينة هى مواضعها وليست الزينة ذاتها فالخاتم والخلخال والعقد والأساور والطوق (السلسلة)الذى يعلق فى الرقبة وحده يجوز أن يراه الرجل الأجنبي فهو معدن من الذهب أو غيره ولم يقل أحد أن الخلخال أو ملابس المرأة عورة لا يراها الرجل معلقة فى دكان أو غيره إذن المقصود مواضع الزينة
> ولنفهم ما معنى الزينة الباطنة يجب علينا أن نعلم أحوال النساء فى الجاهلية وعند اسلامهن فى فترة نزول القرآن فنقول لمن يجيز للمرأة رؤية ظهر اختها المسلمة أو ثديها أو إليتها أو فخذها هل فى هذه المواضع زينة ...الجواب لا لأن نساء ذلك العهد لم يكن يرتدين زينة فى الظهر أو البطن أو الثدى 
> اذن عورة المرأة مع أختها المسلمة هى جميع البدن عدا أماكن الزينة وهى الوجه والكفين والقدمين والرقبة والمعصم 
> .......................
> ...


قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله, كما في مجموع فتاويه 12/216-.
اختلف العلماء في حدّ عورة المرأة أما النساء المسلمات خاصة, وتباينت في ذلك أقوالهم, إنّ عورتها أما م النساء المسلمات كعورتها أما المحارم – 
ودليل ذلك: 

قوله سبحانه وتعالى: {وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلا لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُنَّ أَوِ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ أُولِي الأِرْبَةِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ أَوِ الطِّفْلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ النِّسَاءِ وَلا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِنْ زِينَتِهِنَّ وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ}

فالآية بينت أن هنالك زينتان: الأولى ظاهرة, والثانية باطنة, في قوله تعالى: {وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَ}, قال ابن مسعود: ظاهر الثياب, وقال ابن عباس: الكحل والخاتم والخلاف مشهور قديما وحديثاً في لباس المرأة عند الخروج

ثم ذكر الزينة الأخرى فقال: {وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلا لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ} والمقصود بالزينة أي مواضع الزينة، ومواضع زينة المرأة للمرأة والمحارم خلا الزوج معروفة, وهي:

الشعر, وأعلى الصدر(وليس الثديان), والذراعان, وأول الساقين, وما عدا هذا فلا حجة في إخراجه.

وبالتالي لا يحلّ للمرأة أن تنظر من النساء خلا هذه المواضع.

بدليل الحديث الذي رواه مسلم من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم قال:"لا ينظر الرجل إلي عورة الرجل، ولا تنظر المرأة إلي عورة المرأة " (رواه مسلم).
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....d=1#post315640

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

السؤال 
المرأة كلها عورة إلا وجهها يقول متى وفي أي الأوقات يجوز للمرأة الكشف عن وجهها؟
الإجابة
إن القول بأن المرأة عورة إلا وجهها إنما يصح هذا في الصلاة إذا صلت المرأة الحرة البالغة فإنه يجب عليها أن تستر جميع بدنها ما عدا وجهها إلا إذا مر الرجال الأجانب الذين ليسوا محارم لها وهذا ما نعنيه بالأجانب إذا مروا قريباً منها فإنه يجب عليها ستر وجهها ولو كانت تصلي فإذن نقول يجوز للمرأة أن تكشف وجهها إلا للرجال غير المحارم فإنه لا يجوز لها أن تكشف وجهها عندهم ولو كانت تصلي._محمد بن صالح العثيمين_
من فتاوى نور على الدرب

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

جزاكم الله  خير على  المناقشة الطيبة

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الضرورة يا أخت عرفها العلماء بأنها ما يتسبب في الموت أو قطع طرف و الحاجة هي التي يكون في الاستمرار عليها مشقة خارجة عن المعتاد فليس ذلك متروكاً للجهال كلما أراد أن يرتكب محرماً أو يترك واجباً قال اضطررت و احتجت

----------


## ابن أحمد الصغير

بسم الله الرّحمن الرّحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

وجدت بعض العلماء المعاصرين يذهبون إلي : أن عورة المسلمة أمام المسلمة "ما يظهر غالبا أي عادة في البيت و عند المهنة أو هي مواضع الزينة فقط: كالرأس و النحر و أعلي الصدر و العضد و بعض الساق..الخ." خلافًا لعورة الرجل أمام الرجل.

ونسب بعضهم هذا الرأي إلي "إحدي الروايات عن أبي حنيفة و الرواية الثانية في مذهب أحمد."
وقال بعضهم :"ذهب إلى هذا أبو حنيفة، ورواية عند الشافعية، حكى بعضهم شذوذها."

وهل هذه الروايات الثلاثة كلها صحيحة؟

ما نص تلك الرواية عن أبي حنيفة ونص تلك الرواية الثانية في مذهب أحمد؟

وكذلك نص تلك الرواية عند الشافعية؟ وفي أيّ كتاب يمكمني أن أقف عليها؟
----
و تلك الروايات المنسو بة عند الرأي الأول تخالف رأي جمهور العلماء و الفقهاء اللذين يذهبون إلي: أنّ عورة المسلمة أمام المسلمة مثل عورة الرجلأمام الرجل وهي: " ما بين السرّة و الركبة "

و حاولت أن أطلع علي جميع تلك الرواية المنسوبة عند الرأي الأوّل لا عند الجمهور بقدر ما أستطيع بذله من الجهد ولم أجد سوي: الأقوال و الروايات العديدة عن جمهور أئمة المذاهب التي تثبت " أنّ عورة المسلمة أمام المسلمة مثل عورة الرجل أمام الرجل ألا وهي: " ما بين السرّة و الركبة ". وقول البعض الأخر : عورتهما أمام مثليهما :" السوئتان أي القبل والدبر".

أريد الوقوف علي نصّ تلك الروايات الثلاثة المنسوبة للمذاهب الثلاثة عند الرأي الأوّل خلاف رأي الجمهور و رأي البعض الأخر

وقد طرحت هذا السؤال مراراً وتكراراً في المنتديات العلمية والمواقع الرسمية ولم أجد الإجابة. 

لو تكرّمتم بالإفادة جزاكم الله خيرا ,و بارك الله فيكم, وأثابكم الله حسن الثواب...أمين

----------


## هويدامحمد

بيان في لباس المرأة عند محارمها ونسائها صادر من اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني اخواتي الكريمات حفظكم الله
لقد انتشر في الأيام الأخيرة وتردد بين النساء
أنه يجوز للمرأة أن تكشف للنساء كل شيء من جسدها ماعدا ما بين السرة والركبة
حجتهم في ذلك أن عورة المرأة مع المرأة ما بين السرة والركبة
فأصبح كثير من النساء اليوم ،يلبسن ثياباً قصيرة جداً إذا كانت مع النساء وليس معهن رجال ، 
وبعض هذه الثياب تكشف جزءاً كبيراً من الظهر والبطن ، أو تلبس هذه الثياب القصيرة (كالشورت) أمام أولادها في البيت
لذا وجبت النصيحة انطلاقا من الحديث التالي :
عَنْ تَمِيمٍ الدَّارِيِّ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ الدِّينُ النَّصِيحَةُ قُلْنَا لِمَنْ قَالَ لِلَّهِ وَلِكِتَابِهِ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِأَئِمَّةِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَعَامَّتِهِمْ 
وفي البداية أحب أن أبين لكم أن حجة بعض النساء هداهن الله في أن عورة المرأة مع المرأة ما بين السرة والركبة غير صحيحة إطلاقا 
وأدحض لكم هذه الحجة بنقل فتوى للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تخص هذه النقطة
السؤال :
يوجد ظاهرة عند بعض النساء وهي لبس الملابس القصيرة والضيقة التي تبدي المفاتن وبدون أكمام ومبدية للصدر والظهر وتكون شبه عارية تماماً ، وعندما نقوم بنصحهن يقلن إنهن لا يلبسن هذه الملابس إلا عند النساء وأن عورة المرأة للمرأة من السرة إلى الركبة . ما هو رأي الشرع في نظركم والاستشهاد بالأدلة من الكتاب والسنة في ذلك وحكم لبس هذه الملابس عند المحارم ؟ جزاكم الله خير الجزاء عن المسلمين والمسلمات وأعظم الله مثوبتكم . 
الجواب : 
الحمد لله
الجواب عن هذا أن يقال إنه صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم أنه قال : ( صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما بعد قوم معهم سياط كأذناب البقر يضربون بها الناس ونساء كاسيات عاريات مميلات مائلات لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها وإن ريحها ليوجد من مسيرة كذا وكذا ) . 
وفسر أهل العلم الكاسيات العاريات بأنهن اللا تي يلبسن ألبسة ضيقة أو ألبسة خفيفة لا تستر ما تحتها أو ألبسة قصيرة . وقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام أن لباس النساء في بيوتهن في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ما بين كعب القدم وكف اليد كل هذا مستور وهن في البيوت أما إذا خرجن إلى السوق فقد علم أن نساء الصحابة كن يلبسن ثياباً ضافيات يسحبن على الأرض ورخص لهن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم أن يرخينه إلى ذراع لا يزدن على ذلك وأما ما شبه على بعض النساء من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ( لا تنظر المرأة إلى عورة المرأة ولا الرجل إلى عورة الرجل وأن عورة المرأة بالنسبة للمرأة ما بين السرة والركبة ) من أنه يدل على تقصير المرأة لباسها فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم لم يقل لباس المرأة ما بين السرة والركبة حتى يكون في ذلك حجة ولكنه قال لا تنظر المرأة إلى عورة المرأة فنهى الناظرة لأن اللابسة عليها لباس ضاف لكن أحياناً تنكشف عورتها لقضاء الحاجة أو غيره من الأسباب فنهى النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم أن تنظر المرأة إلى عورة المرأة . 
ولما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم لا ينظر الرجل إلى عورة الرجل فهل كان الصحابة يلبسون أزراً من السرة إلى الركبة أو سراويل من السرة إلى الركبة ، وهل يعقل الآن أن امرأة تخرج إلى النساء ليس عليها من اللباس إلا ما يستر ما بين السرة والركبة هذا لا يقوله أحد ولم يكن هذا إلا عند نساء الكفار فهذا الذي لُبس على بعض النساء لا أصل له أي هذا الذي فهمه بعض النساء من هذا الحديث لا صحة له والحديث معناه ظاهر لم يقل النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم لباس المرأة ما بين السرة والركبة فعلى النساء أن يتقين الله وأن يتحلين بالحياء الذي هو من خلق المرأة والذي هو من الإيمان كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ( الحياء شعبة من الإيمان ) . وكما تكون المرأة كضرباً للمثل فيقال : ( أحيا من العذراء في خدرها ) ولم يُعلم ولا عن نساء الجاهلية أنهن كن يسترن ما بين السرة والركبة فقط لا عند النساء ولا عند الرجال فهل يريد هؤلاء النساء أن تكون نساء المسلمين أبشع صورة من نساء الجاهلية . 
والخلاصة : أن اللباس شيء والنظر إلى العورة شيء آخر أما اللباس فلباس المرأة مع المرأة المشروع فيه أن يستر ما بين كف اليد إلى كعب الرجل هذا هو المشروع ولكن لو احتاجت المرأة إلى تشمير ثوبها لشغل أو نحوه فلها أن تشمر إلى الركبة وكذلك لو احتاجت إلى تشمير الذراع إلى العضد فإنها تفعل ذلك بقدر الحاجة فقط ، وأما أن يكون هذا هو اللباس المعتاد الذي تلبسه فلا . والحديث لا يدل عليه بأي حال من الأحوال ولهذا وجه الخطاب إلى الناظرة لا إلى المنظورة ولم يتعرض الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لذكر اللباس إطلاقاً فلم يقل لباس المرأة ما بين السرة والركبة حتى يكون في هذا شبهة لهؤلاء النساء . 
وأما محارمهن في النظر فكنظر المرأة إلى المرأة بمعنى أنه يجوز للمرأة أن تكشف عند محارمها ما تكشفه عند النساء ، تكشف الرأس والرقبة والقدم والكف والذراع والساق وما أشبه ذلك لكن لا تجعل اللباس قصيراً . 
من فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين لمجلة الدعوة العدد 1765 / 55. 


أما الآن فأنقل لكم بيان (اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء) في لباس المرأة عند محارمها ونسائها 
بيان في لباس المرأة عند محارمها ونسائها 
صادر من اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء 
برقم (21302) 
فقد أصدرت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء بياناً في هذا الشأن أنقله لكم من موقع الرئاسة العامة للبحوث العلمية والافتاء وهذا نصه
رابط الصفحة للتأكد 
http://www.alifta.net/Fatawa/FatawaC...eNo=1&BookID=3
الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، وبعد: فقد كانت نساء المؤمنين في صدر الإسلام قد بلغن الغاية في الطهر والعفة، والحياء والحشمة، ببركة الإيمان بالله ورسوله، واتباع القرآن والسنة، وكانت النساء في ذلك العهد يلبسن الثياب الساترة، ولا يعرف عنهن التكشف والتبذل عند اجتماعهن ببعضهن أو بمحارمهن، وعلى هذه السنة القويمة جرى عمل نساء الأمة - ولله الحمد - قرنًا بعد قرن إلى عهد قريب، فدخل في كثير من النساء ما دخل من فساد في اللباس والأخلاق لأسباب عديدة، ليس هذا موضع بسطها. 
ونظرًا لكثرة الاستفتاءات الواردة إلى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء عن حدود نظر المرأة إلى المرأة، وما يلزمها من اللباس، فإن اللجنة تبين لعموم نساء المسلمين أنه يجب على المرأة أن تتخلق بخلق الحياء، الذي جعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الإيمان وشُعْبة من شعبه، ومن الحياء المأمور به شرعًا وعرفًا: تستر المرأة واحتشامها وتخلقها بالأخلاق التي تبعدها عن مواقع الفتنة ومواضع الريبة. 
وقد دل ظاهر القرآن على أن المرأة لا تبدي للمرأة إلا ما تبديه لمحارمها، مما جرت العادة بكشفه في البيت، وحال المهنة كما قال تعالى: وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا لِبُعُولَتِهِنَ  ّ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ الآية، وإذا كان هذا هو نص القرآن وهو ما دلت عليه السنة، فإنه هو الذي جرى عليه عمل نساء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ونساء الصحابة، ومن اتبعهن بإحسان من نساء الأمة إلى عصرنا هذا، وما جرت العادة بكشفه للمذكورين في الآية الكريمة هو ما يظهر من المرأة غالبًا في البيت، وحال المهنة، ويشق عليها التحرز منه؛ كانكشاف الرأس واليدين والعنق والقدمين، وأما التوسع في التكشف فعلاوة على أنه لم يدل على جوازه دليل من كتاب أو سنة - هو أيضًا طريق لفتنة المرأة والافتتان بها من بنات جنسها، وهذا موجود بينهن، وفيه أيضًا قدوة سيئة لغيرهن من النساء، كما أن في ذلك تشبهًا بالكافرات والبغايا الماجنات في لباسهن، وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم أخرجه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود ، وفي ( صحيح مسلم ) عن عبد الله بن عمرو أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى عليه ثوبين معصفرين، فقال: إن هذه من ثياب الكفار فلا تلبسها ، وفي ( صحيح مسلم ) أيضًا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما: قوم معهم سياط كأذناب البقر يضربون بها الناس، ونساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت المائلة، لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها، وإن ريحها ليوجد من مسيرة كذا وكذا ، ومعنى: "كاسيات عاريات" هو: أن تكتسي المرأة ما لا يسترها فهي كاسية، وهي في الحقيقة عارية، مثل من تلبس الثوب الرقيق الذي يشف بشرتها، أو الثوب الضيق الذي يبدي تقاطيع جسمها، أو الثوب القصير الذي لا يستر بعض أعضائها. 
فالمتعين على نساء المسلمين: التزام الهدي الذي كان عليه أمهات المؤمنين ونساء الصحابة رضي الله عنهن ومن اتبعهن بإحسان من نساء هذه الأمة، والحرص على التستر والاحتشام، فذلك أبعد عن أسباب الفتنة، وصيانة للنفس عما تثيره دواعي الهوى الموقع في الفواحش. 
كما يجب على نساء المسلمين الحذر من الوقوع فيما حرمه الله ورسوله من الألبسة التي فيها تشبه بالكافرات والعاهرات؛ طاعةً لله ورسوله، ورجاءً لثواب الله، وخوفًا من عقابه. 
كما يجب على كل مسلم أن يتقي الله فيمن تحت ولايته من النساء، فلا يتركهن يلبسن ما حرمه الله ورسوله من الألبسة الخالعة، والكاشفة والفاتنة، وليعلم أنه راع ومسئول عن رعيته يوم القيامة. 
نسأل الله أن يصلح أحوال المسلمين، وأن يهدينا جميعًا سواء السبيل، إنه سميع قريب مجيب، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه. 
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء 


وفي الختام :
أطلب منكم بارك الله فيكم نشر هذه الرسالة على جميع اخوانكم واصدقائكم وخصوصا النساء 
وأن لا تتوقف هذه الرسالة عندكم
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( الدال على الخير كفاعله )
مع أطيب تحية
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
(منقول)

----------


## جمال الجمال

نقل بعض الروايات في ذلك ونقل شرحها
قال الشيخ المباركفوري في تحفة الاحوذي عندما نقل هذا الحديث
حَدَّثَنَا هَنَّادٌ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ عَنْ الْأَعْمَشِ عَنْ شَقِيقِ بْنِ سَلَمَةَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
لَا تُبَاشِرُ الْمَرْأَةُ الْمَرْأَةَ حَتَّى تَصِفَهَا لِزَوْجِهَا كَأَنَّمَا يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهَا قَالَ أَبُو عِيسَى هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ قَوْلُهُ : ( عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ) هوَ اِبْنُ مَسْعُودٍ .

قَوْلُهُ :(لَا تُبَاشِرُ الْمَرْأَةُ الْمَرْأَةَ ) زَادَ النَّسَائِيُّ فِي رِوَايَتِهِ : فِي الثَّوْبِ الْوَاحِدِ قِيلَ لَا نَافِيَةٌ بِمَعْنَى النَّاهِيَةِ ، وَقِيلَ نَاهِيَةٌ وَالْمُبَاشَرَة  ُ بِمَعْنَى الْمُخَالَطَةِ وَالْمُلَامَسَة  ِ ، وَأَصْلُهُ مِنْ لَمْسِ الْبَشَرَةِ الْبَشَرَةَ ، وَالْبَشَرَةُ ظَاهِرَةُ جِلْدِ الْإِنْسَانِ ، أَيْ لَا تَمَسُّ بَشَرَةُ اِمْرَأَةٍ بَشَرَةَ أُخْرَى

( حَتَّى تَصِفَهَا ) أَيْ تَصِفُ نُعُومَةَ بَدَنِهَا وَلُيُونَةَ جَسَدِهَا

( وَكَأَنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهَا ) يَتَعَلَّقُ قَلْبُهُ بِهَا وَيَقَعُ بِذَلِكَ فِتْنَةٌ ، وَالْمَنْهِيُّ فِي الْحَقِيقَةِ هُوَ الْوَصْفُ الْمَذْكُورُ . قَالَ الْقَابِسِيُّ : هَذَا أَصْلٌ لِمَالِكٍ فِي سَدِّ الذَّرَائِعِ ، فَإِنَّ الْحِكْمَةَ فِي هَذَا النَّهْيِ خَشْيَةُ أَنْ يُعْجِبَ الزَّوْجَ الْوَصْفُ الْمَذْكُورُ فَيُفْضِي ذَلِكَ إِلَى تَطْلِيقِ الْوَاصِفَةِ ، أَوْ الِافْتِتَانِ بِالْمَوْصُوفَة  ِ ، وَوَقَعَ فِي رِوَايَةِ النَّسَائِيِّ مِنْ طَرِيقِ مَسْرُوقٍ عَنْ اِبْنِ مَسْعُودٍ بِلَفْظِ : (
لَا تُبَاشِرُ الْمَرْأَةُ الْمَرْأَةَ وَلَا الرَّجُلُ الرَّجُلَ ) .

قَوْلُهُ : ( هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ ) وَأَخْرَجَهُ أَحْمَدُ وَالْبُخَارِيُّ وَمُسْلِمٌ وَأَبُو دَاوُدَ وَالنَّسَائِيُّ .

وفي شرح القسطلاني لشرح صحيح البخاري مما فيه قال
 حَدَّثَنَا عُمَرُ بْنُ حَفْصِ بْنِ غِيَاثٍ حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي حَدَّثَنَا الأَعْمَشُ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي شَقِيقٌ
قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِيُّ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-: «لاَ تُبَاشِرِ الْمَرْأَةُ الْمَرْأَةَ فَتَنْعَتَهَا لِزَوْجِهَا كَأَنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهَا».
وبه قال: (حدّثنا عمر بن حفص بن غياث) قال: (حدّثنا أبي) قال: (حدّثنا الأعمش) سليمان بن مهران (قال: حدّثني) بالإفراد (شقيق) بن وائل بن سلمة (قال: سمعت عبد الله) يعني ابن مسعود (قال: قال النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-):
(لا تباشر المرأة المرأة) في ثوب واحد (فتنعتها) فتصفها (لزوجها كأنه ينظر إليها) وزاد النسائي من طريق مسروق عن ابن مسعود: ولا الرجل الرجل . هذا جزءٌ مما قاله .
روى النسائي في سننة الكبرى  قال أخبرني إبراهيم بن يوسف قال نا أبو الأحوص عن منصور عن أبي وائل عن ابن مسعود
- قال نهى نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تبتشر المرأة المرأة في الثوب الواحد أجل أن تصفا لزوجها  .
روى البيهقي قال حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ : عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ يُوسُفَ الأَصْبَهَانِىّ  ُ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ : مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ الشَّيْبَانِىُّ حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ رَجَاءِ بْنِ السِّنْدِىِّ حَدَّثَنَا هَنَّادُ بْنُ السَّرِىِّ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الأَحْوَصِ عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ عَنْ أَبِى وَائِلٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُود مرفوعاً . قَالَ : نَهَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أَنْ تُبَاشِرَ الْمَرْأَةُ الْمَرْأَةَ فِى ثَوْبٍ وَاحِدٍ أَجْلَ أَنْ تَصِفَهَا لِزَوْجِهَا حَتَّى كَأَنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهَا وَنَهَانَا إِذَا كُنَّا ثَلاَثًا أَنْ يَنْتَجِىَ اثْنَانُ دُونَ وَاحِدٍ أَجْلَ أَنْ يُحْزِنَهُ حَتَّى يَخْتَلِطَ بِالنَّاسِ".  وفي مصنف ابن ابي شيبة قال حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن منصور عن أبي وائل عن عبيد الله مرفوعا . قال : نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تباشر المرأة المرأة في ثوب واحد من أجل أن تصفها لزوجها".

و روى ابن حزم في المحلى حدثنا أحمد بن قاسم انبانا أبي قاسم بن محمد بن قاسم انبانا جدي قاسم بن أصبغ انبانا محمد بن وضاح نا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة نا أبو الأحوص - هو سلام بن سليم - عن منصور بن المعتمر عن أبي وائل - هو شقيق بن سلمة - عن عبد الله بن مسعود مرفوعا .قال: "نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تباشر المرأة المرأة في ثوب واحد - لعل أن تصفها إلى زوجها كأن ينظر إليها"
وفي مسند احمد روى بسند متصل الى جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ
سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ لَا يُبَاشِرْ الرَّجُلُ الرَّجُلَ فِي الثَّوْبِ الْوَاحِدِ وَلَا تُبَاشِرْ الْمَرْأَةُ الْمَرْأَةَ فِي الثَّوْبِ الْوَاحِدِ .

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين في مجموع الفتاوى وذكر في فتح الباري ص 338 ج 9 الطبعة السلفية أن النسائي زاد في روايته: « في الثوب الواحد» وهو مفهوم من قوله: "لا تباشر" ومجموع الروايات يقتضي أن الزوجة عمدت إلى مباشرة المرأة لتصف لزوجها ما تحت الثياب منها . 

وقال ابن بطال في شرحه على صحيح البخاري قال أبو الحسن بن القابسى: هذا من أبين ما تحمى به الذرائع، فإن وصفتها لزوجها بحسن خيف عليه الفتنة، فيكون ذلك سببًا لطلاق زوجته، ونكاحها إن كانت ثيبًا، وإن كانت ذات بعل كان ذلك سببًا لبغضه زوجته ونقصان منزلتها عنده، وإن وصفتها بقبح، كان ذلك غيبة، وقد جاء عن النبى، عليه السلام، أنه نهى الرجل عن مباشرة الرجل مثل نهيه للمرأة سواء.   
قال الطبرى: وحدثنا أبو كريب، قال: حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى، حدثنا إسرائيل، عن سماك، عن عكرمة، عن ابن عباس، قال: قال رسول الله  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :  « لا يباشر الرجل الرجل، ولا المرأة المرأة » .
قال الطبرى: وفيه من البيان أن مباشرة الرجل الرجل والمرأة المرأة مفضيًا كل واحد منهما بجسده إلى جسد صاحبه غير جائز.
فإن قال قائل: هذه الأخبار هى على العموم أم على الخصوص؟ قيل: على العموم فيما عنيت به، وعلى الخصوص فيما يحتمله ظاهرها.
فإن قيل: وكيف كان ذلك؟ قيل: لقيام الحجة بجواز مصافحة الرجل الرجل والمرأة المرأة، وذلك مباشرة من كل واحد منهما صاحبه ببعض جسده، فكان معلومًا بذلك، إذ لم يكن فى قوله عليه السلام:  « لا يباشر الرجل الرجل ولا المرأة المرأة »  استثناء مقرون به فى الخبر، وكانت المصافحة مباشرة وهى من الأمور التى ندب المسلمون إليها كالذى حدثنا أحمد بن منصور، حدثنا زيد بن الحباب، حدثنا بكر أبو عبيدة الناجى، حدثنا الحسن، عن البراء بن عازب، قال: قال رسول الله  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :  « إن المسلمين إذا التقيا فتصافحا تحاتت ذنوبهما » .
وحدثنا أبو كريب، حدثنا ابن المبارك، حدثنا يحيى بن أيوب، عن عبيد الله بن زحر، عن على بن يزيد، عن القاسم، عن أبى أمامة، قال: قال رسول الله  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :  « تمام تحيتكم بينكم المصافحة » ، ونحو ذلك من الأخبار الدالة على أن المسلمين مندوبون إلى مباشرة بعضهم بعضًا بالأكف مصافحة عند الالتقاء، وكان محالاً اجتماع الأمر بفعل الشىء والنهى عنه فى حالة واحدة، علم أن الذى ندب العبد إلى المباشرة به من جسم أخيه غير الذى نهى عنه من مباشرته به.
وقال ابن القاسم: سئل مالك عن الخدم يبيتون عراة فى لحاف واحد فى الشتاء، فكرهه وأنكر أن تبيت النساء عراة لا ثياب عليهن؛ لأن ذلك إشراف على العورات، وذلك غير جائز لنهى النبى، عليه السلام، عن مباشرة الرجال والنساء بعضهم بعضًا

----------


## جمال الجمال

وانقل هنا شرح النووي لهذا الحديث وهو في ظني متمم للحديث النبوي السابق ولعله موضحٌ لمعناه 
روى مسلم في صحيحه عنِ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ 
أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لَا يَنْظُرُ الرَّجُلُ إِلَى عَوْرَةِ الرَّجُلِ وَلَا الْمَرْأَةُ إِلَى عَوْرَةِ الْمَرْأَةِ  وَلَا يُفْضِي الرَّجُلُ إِلَى الرَّجُلِ فِي ثَوْبٍ وَاحِدٍ وَلَا تُفْضِي الْمَرْأَةُ إِلَى الْمَرْأَةِ فِي الثَّوْبِ الْوَاحِدِ
و حَدَّثَنِيهِ هَارُونُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ رَافِعٍ قَالَا حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي فُدَيْكٍ أَخْبَرَنَا الضَّحَّاكُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ وَقَالَا مَكَانَ عَوْرَةِ عُرْيَةِ الرَّجُلِ وَعُرْيَةِ الْمَرْأَةِ

قال النووي قَوْله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( لَا يَنْظُر الرَّجُل إِلَى عَوْرَة الرَّجُل ، وَلَا الْمَرْأَة إِلَى عَوْرَة الْمَرْأَة ، وَلَا يُفْضِي الرَّجُل إِلَى الرَّجُل فِي ثَوْب وَاحِد ، وَلَا تُفْضِي الْمَرْأَة إِلَى الْمَرْأَة فِي الثَّوْب الْوَاحِد )
وَفِي الرِّوَايَة الْأُخْرَى ( عُرْيَة الرَّجُل وَعُرْيَة الْمَرْأَة ) ضَبَطْنَا هَذِهِ اللَّفْظَة الْأَخِيرَة عَلَى ثَلَاثَة أَوْجُه : ( عِرْيَة ) بِكَسْرِ الْعَيْن وَإِسْكَان الرَّاء ، ( وَعُرْيَة ) بِضَمِّ الْعَيْن وَإِسْكَان الرَّاء ، ( وَعُرَيَّة ) بِضَمِّ الْعَيْن وَفَتْح الرَّاء وَتَشْدِيد الْيَاء ، وَكُلُّهَا صَحِيحَة . قَالَ أَهْل اللُّغَة : عُرْيَة الرَّجُل بِضَمِّ الْعَيْن وَكَسْرهَا هِيَ مُتَجَرَّده ، وَالثَّالِثَة عَلَى التَّصْغِير . وَفِي الْبَاب ( زَيْد بْن الْحُبَابِ ) وَهُوَ بِضَمِّ الْحَاء الْمُهْمَلَة وَبِالْبَاءِ الْمُوَحَّدَة الْمُكَرَّرَة الْمُخَفَّفَة . وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَم .
وَأَمَّا أَحْكَام الْبَاب فَفِيهِ تَحْرِيم نَظَر الرَّجُل إِلَى عَوْرَة الرَّجُل ، وَالْمَرْأَة إِلَى عَوْرَة الْمَرْأَة ، وَهَذَا لَا خِلَاف فِيهِ . وَكَذَلِكَ نَظَر الرَّجُل إِلَى عَوْرَة الْمَرْأَة وَالْمَرْأَة إِلَى عَوْرَة الرَّجُل حَرَام بِالْإِجْمَاعِ ، وَنَبَّهَ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِنَظَرِ الرَّجُل إِلَى عَوْرَة الرَّجُل عَلَى نَظَرِهِ إِلَى عَوْرَة الْمَرْأَة وَذَلِكَ بِالتَّحْرِيمِ أَوْلَى ، وَهَذَا التَّحْرِيم فِي حَقّ غَيْر الْأَزْوَاج وَالسَّادَة ، أَمَّا الزَّوْجَانِ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا النَّظَر إِلَى عَوْرَة صَاحِبه جَمِيعهَا إِلَّا الْفَرْج نَفْسه فَفِيهِ ثَلَاثَة أَوْجُه لِأَصْحَابِنَا : أَصَحّهَا أَنَّهُ مَكْرُوه لِكُلِّ وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا النَّظَر إِلَى فَرْج صَاحِبه مِنْ غَيْر حَاجَة وَلَيْسَ بِحَرَامٍ ، وَالثَّانِي أَنَّهُ حَرَام عَلَيْهِمَا ، وَالثَّالِث أَنَّهُ حَرَام عَلَى الرَّجُل مَكْرُوه لِلْمَرْأَةِ . وَالنَّظَر إِلَى بَاطِن فَرْجهَا أَشَدّ كَرَاهَة وَتَحْرِيمًا . وَأَمَّا السَّيِّد مَعَ أَمَته فَإِنْ كَانَ يَمْلِك وَطْأَهَا فَهُمَا كَالزَّوْجَيْنِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ مُحَرَّمَة عَلَيْهِ بِنَسَبٍ كَأُخْتِهِ وَعَمَّته وَخَالَته أَوْ بِرَضَاعٍ أَوْ مُصَاهَرَةٍ كَأُمِّ الزَّوْجَة وَبِنْتهَا وَزَوْجَة اِبْنه فَهِيَ كَمَا إِذَا كَانَتْ حُرَّة ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ الْأَمَة مَجُوسِيَّة أَوْ مُرْتَدَّة أَوْ وَثَنِيَّة أَوْ مُعْتَدَّة أَوْ مُكَاتَبَة فَهِيَ كَالْأَمَةِ الْأَجْنَبِيَّة . وَأَمَّا نَظَر الرَّجُل إِلَى مَحَارِمه وَنَظَرُهُنَّ إِلَيْهِ فَالصَّحِيح أَنَّهُ يُبَاح فِيمَا فَوْق السُّرَّة وَتَحْت الرُّكْبَة ، وَقِيلَ : لَا يَحِلّ إِلَّا مَا يَظْهَر فِي حَال الْخِدْمَة وَالتَّصَرُّف . وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَم .
وَأَمَّا ضَبْط الْعَوْرَة فِي حَقّ الْأَجَانِب فَعَوْرَة الرَّجُل مَعَ الرَّجُل مَا بَيْن السُّرَّة وَالرُّكْبَة ، وَكَذَلِكَ الْمَرْأَة مَعَ الْمَرْأَة ، وَفِي السُّرَّة وَالرُّكْبَة ثَلَاثَة أَوْجُه لِأَصْحَابِنَا : أَصَحّهَا لَيْسَتَا بِعَوْرَةٍ ، وَالثَّانِي هُمَا عَوْرَة وَالثَّالِث السُّرَّة عَوْرَة دُون الرُّكْبَة . وَأَمَّا نَظَر الرَّجُل إِلَى الْمَرْأَة فَحَرَام فِي كُلّ شَيْء مِنْ بَدَنهَا فَكَذَلِكَ يَحْرُم عَلَيْهَا النَّظَر إِلَى كُلّ شَيْء مِنْ بَدَنه سَوَاء كَانَ نَظَره وَنَظَرهَا بِشَهْوَةٍ أَمْ بِغَيْرِهَا . وَقَالَ بَعْض أَصْحَابنَا : لَا يَحْرُم نَظَرهَا إِلَى وَجْه الرَّجُل بِغَيْرِ شَهْوَة ، وَلَيْسَ هَذَا الْقَوْل بِشَيْءٍ -قد يحتج بقوة هنا على النووي بحديث الصحيحين وسماح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعائشة بان تنظر للاحباش وهم يلعبون -، وَلَا فَرْقَ أَيْضًا بَيْن الْأَمَة وَالْحُرَّة إِذَا كَانَتَا أَجْنَبِيَّتَيْ  نِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ يَحْرُم عَلَى الرَّجُل النَّظَر إِلَى وَجْه الْأَمْرَد إِذَا كَانَ حَسَن الصُّورَة سَوَاء كَانَ نَظَرُهُ بِشَهْوَةٍ أَمْ لَا ، سَوَاء أَمِنَ الْفِتْنَة أَمْ خَافَهَا . هَذَا هُوَ الْمَذْهَب الصَّحِيح الْمُخْتَار عِنْد الْعُلَمَاء الْمُحَقِّقِينَ نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ الشَّافِعِيّ ، وَحُذَّاق أَصْحَابه رَحِمَهُمْ اللَّه تَعَالَى ، وَدَلِيله أَنَّهُ فِي مَعْنَى الْمَرْأَة فَإِنَّهُ يُشْتَهَى كَمَا تُشْتَهَى ، وَصُورَته فِي الْجَمَال كَصُورَةِ الْمَرْأَة ، بَلْ رُبَّمَا كَانَ كَثِير مِنْهُمْ أَحْسَن صُورَة مِنْ كَثِير مِنْ النِّسَاء ، بَلْ هُمْ فِي التَّحْرِيم أَوْلَى لِمَعْنًى آخَر وَهُوَ أَنَّهُ يَتَمَكَّنَ فِي حَقّهمْ مِنْ طُرُق الشَّرّ مَا لَا يَتَمَكَّنَ مِنْ مِثْله فِي حَقّ الْمَرْأَة وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَم .
وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَاهُ فِي جَمِيع هَذِهِ الْمَسَائِل مِنْ تَحْرِيم النَّظَر هُوَ فِيمَا إِذَا لَمْ تَكُنْ حَاجَة ، أَمَّا إِذَا كَانَتْ حَاجَة شَرْعِيَّة فَيَجُوز النَّظَر فِي حَالَة الْبَيْع وَالشِّرَاء وَالتَّطَبُّب وَالشَّهَادَة وَنَحْو ذَلِكَ ، وَلَكِنْ يَحْرُم النَّظَر فِي هَذِهِ الْحَال بِشَهْوَةٍ فَإِنَّ الْحَاجَة تُبِيح النَّظَر لِلْحَاجَةِ إِلَيْهِ ، وَأَمَّا الشَّهْوَة فَلَا حَاجَة إِلَيْهَا . قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا : النَّظَر بِالشَّهْوَةِ حَرَام عَلَى كُلّ أَحَد غَيْر الزَّوْج وَالسَّيِّد حَتَّى يَحْرُم عَلَى الْإِنْسَان النَّظَر إِلَى أُمّه وَبِنْته بِالشَّهْوَةِ . وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَم .
وَأَمَّا قَوْله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( وَلَا يُفْضِي الرَّجُل إِلَى الرَّجُل فِي ثَوْب وَاحِد ) وَكَذَلِكَ فِي الْمَرْأَة مَعَ الْمَرْأَة . فَهُوَ نَهْي تَحْرِيم إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ بَيْنهمَا حَائِل ، وَفِيهِ دَلِيل عَلَى تَحْرِيم لَمْسِ عَوْرَة غَيْره بِأَيِّ مَوْضِعٍ مِنْ بَدَنه كَانَ ، وَهَذَا مُتَّفَق عَلَيْهِ . وَهَذَا مِمَّا تَعُمّ بِهِ الْبَلْوَى وَيَتَسَاهَل فِيهِ كَثِير مِنْ النَّاس بِاجْتِمَاعِ النَّاس فِي الْحَمَّام ، فَيَجِب عَلَى الْحَاضِر فِيهِ أَنْ يَصُونَ بَصَره وَيَده وَغَيْرهَا عَنْ عَوْرَة غَيْره ، وَأَنْ يَصُونَ عَوْرَته عَنْ بَصَر غَيْره وَيَد غَيْره مِنْ قَيِّمٍ وَغَيْره ، وَيَجِب عَلَيْهِ إِذَا رَأَى مَنْ يُخِلّ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ هَذَا أَنْ يُنْكِر عَلَيْهِ . قَالَ الْعُلَمَاء : وَلَا يَسْقُط عَنْهُ الْإِنْكَار بِكَوْنِهِ يَظُنّ أَنْ لَا يُقْبَل مِنْهُ ، بَلْ يَجِب عَلَيْهِ الْإِنْكَار إِلَّا أَنْ يَخَاف عَلَى نَفْسه وَغَيْره فِتْنَة . وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَم . وَأَمَّا كَشْف الرَّجُل عَوْرَته فِي حَال الْخَلْوَة بِحَيْثُ لَا يَرَاهُ آدَمِيّ فَإِنْ كَانَ لِحَاجَةٍ جَازَ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ لِغَيْرِ حَاجَة فَفِيهِ خِلَاف الْعُلَمَاء فِي كَرَاهَته وَتَحْرِيمه ، وَالْأَصَحّ عِنْدنَا أَنَّهُ حَرَام ، وَلِهَذِهِ الْمَسَائِل فُرُوع وَتَتِمَّات وَتَقْيِيدَات مَعْرُوفَة فِي كُتُب الْفِقْه ، وَأَشَرْنَا هُنَا إِلَى هَذِهِ الْأَحْرُف لِئَلَّا يَخْلُو هَذَا الْكِتَاب مِنْ أَصْل ذَلِكَ . وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَم .

----------

